# Official Dynamite - 29/9/21 - Rochester and the Redemption of a Spanish god



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all your beautiful AEW fans! Hope you are well this week. AEW is heading to Rochester NY this week for what looks to be an almost sell-out show

so its gonna be loud

Let’s have a look at your card


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442183435880058889
We have Miro v Sammy for the TNT title

Jungle Boy v Adam Cole for pride

Dante Martin / Sydal v Cody / Lee for prejudice (lol, this actually kind fits)

Penelope Ford / Bunny v TayJay for @Big Booty Bex ’s memory folder of love

And so much more! Discuss!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442305490059464706
There’s a build-up of tension of Thunder / Jade and Nyla


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442265224644550657


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I love this thread's title btw.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though I expect Miro to win, I don't think it's 100%. Fuego has been destroyed twice by Miro AND had his car taken. A loveable loser like that is never going to get his revenge in the ring, but what if he distracts Miro just long enough for Sammy to sneak up and snatch the title away in an instant...

Sammy vs. Miro and Jungle Boy vs. Cole both sound great. I think the TNT title headlines and JB/Cole opens with an uninterrupted 10-15 minute slot.

The women's tag does nothing for me, this divas feud has been nothing but shit matches.

Tag match should be alright, Dante Martin is always fun to watch. I'm hoping it plays off the response Cody got in NYC. Could be Cody pinning Sydal or Dante quite arrogantly OR Dante getting the upset win and a 'Fall of Cody Rhodes' storyline setting in leading to a full blown turn.

One more match to be added, hopefully something other than a HFO schmozz.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Even though I expect Miro to win, I don't think it's 100%. Fuego has been destroyed twice by Miro AND had his car taken. A loveable loser like that is never going to get his revenge in the ring, but what if he distracts Miro just long enough for Sammy to sneak up and snatch the title away in an instant...
> 
> Sammy vs. Miro and Jungle Boy vs. Cole both sound great. I think the TNT title headlines and JB/Cole opens with an uninterrupted 10-15 minute slot.
> 
> ...


I don’t think Miro winning is a ‘done deal’ at all

in fact, I can see an argument for him losing, and setting him on his way to have a slow climb to the AEW title

in the future Miro v Bryan Danielson for the AEW title might be a pretty hot program

edit> don’t know about anybody else, but ‘rusev’ is a distant memory for me these days - Miro really is awesome


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

I think Windham Rotunda will debut in AEW


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great looking card for sure. Miro vs Sammy and Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole are two matches I’m definitely looking forward to!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Miro vs Guevara seems like the only thing worth watching this week, even then...it's Sammy. I would hope for a Miro quick squash but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

2 good matches there, really looking forward to Sammy v Miro. I wonder where Bryan and Punk go next.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Slightly OT: I really hope they keep the new ramp. 

The card looks good, but I would like the women's match to have more stakes. It seems possible that this feud is setting up the Iconics to debut. Cody's match is random, so hopefully the crowd keeps booing him and he leans into it. Move him more towards being a heel. 

This should be Miro's longest/toughest match yet. I don't see Sammy winning the title yet, but it would be a great moment. It is possible that they do the spot where the ref is knocked out and Sammy has Miro pinned. That could set up another match to add even more build up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

If Miro/Sammy main events, I think Sammy wins. I’ve mentioned several times, but I hope if Sammy does it’s not clean. Off a distraction by Fuego or someone.

Regardless, looking forward to the match. Miro’s match with Kingston was awesome, so hoping the Sammy match falls somewhere around that or higher in quality.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I genuinely have no idea what direction AEW are going to go with Sammy vs Miro and Cole vs Jungle boy any of the them could win.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!!

Shine Sammy shine!! Miro for the win though.

Where does Cody go from here? Heel turn please.

Adam Cole vs Jungle Boy?? I’m in!!


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I to can see Sammy winning here. Feugo with a distraction and Sammy win via a schoolboy or roll up would work quite well. Protects Miro as well as opens up TNT title picture to have a face fighting champion again.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Possible upset in the TNT title match. Rather he hold onto it for a few years lol 

Seems a good card apart from codys and women's matches.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro is too good right now to lose the title. He should hold it until early next year.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Miro is too good right now to lose the title. He should hold it until early next year.


I love Sammy but I don’t think he’s the person to beat Miro right now.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Ye Sammy has done fuck all for months lets be honest. 

Sammy has got huge potential like jungle boy and starks but just like these guys he needs a consistent push to build himself up.

Fans love him and he is over but he needs to do more imo to really push on. Giving him the title on Wednesday will be a mistake.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Too soon for Miro to drop the title I feel.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy vs Miro and Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole are gonna be must see for me. Can't wait. I'm thinking Jungle Boy pulls off the upset, there's really no reason to protect Adam Cole on the same level as Bryan or Punk. I'm going with Miro to retain against Sammy via pass out to "Game Over". Sammy winning would be incredible but I don't think its time for Miro to drop the gold yet.



Oracle said:


> I genuinely have no idea what direction AEW are going to go with Sammy vs Miro and Cole vs Jungle boy any of the them could win.


Sweet Who's Who pic


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I don´t think the 2 homegrown talents will lose, one of them has to win, so i think Sammy has a real chance of winning the title and, honestly, he deserves it (but i am liking Miro run too).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> I don´t think the 2 homegrown talents won´t lose, one of them has to win, so i think Sammy has a real chance of winning the title and, honestly, he deserves it (but i am liking Miro run too).


That’s a good point here. Perhaps Jungle Boy could win with a roll up leading to a rematch and an Adam Cole win at Full Gear?


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

Cole is going to go on a winning streak then realise he is undefeated yet playing second fiddle to kenny and will challenge him for the title, the elite will jump cole and hangman will make the save, cole and hangman will tag together until hangman beats Kenny for the title.

So cole isn't losing, sammy will go over but lose it back within a month.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Cole is going to go on a winning streak then realise he is undefeated yet playing second fiddle to kenny and will challenge him for the title, the elite will jump cole and hangman will make the save, cole and hangman will tag together until hangman beats Kenny for the title.
> 
> So cole isn't losing, sammy will go over but lose it back within a month.


😂 We will see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jericolcaholic said:


> Cole is going to go on a winning streak then realise he is undefeated yet playing second fiddle to kenny and will challenge him for the title, the elite will jump cole and hangman will make the save, cole and hangman will tag together until hangman beats Kenny for the title.
> 
> So cole isn't losing, sammy will go over but lose it back within a month.


eeeehhh… that is kinda a re-hash of their bulletclub stuff

i don’t think the elite is turning on each other for a long time


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Obviously cole and Miro have to win but as long as they are good, competitive matches I will be pleased. Its going to be tough for dynamite to maintain their hot streak.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Sloppy Sammy BETTER not take the gold off the based Redeemer.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Miro vs Sammy and Jungleboy vs Cole should be good.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I am glad to finally see Miro and Guevara being featured on Dynamite. Its going to be a great match. Cole and Jungle Boy should be fantastic. Also glad to see Dante and Cody being on the show. It should be a lot of fun again!


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I wonder why is Sammy Guevara called "the Spanish God" if he's not Spanish. And before you say it's because of the language: Nobody would call a Canadian, an Australian or someone from the USA an English God just because they speak English.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Interceptor88 said:


> I wonder why is Sammy Guevara called "the Spanish God" if he's not Spanish. And before you say it's because of the language: Nobody would call a Canadian, an Australian or someone from the USA an English God just because they speak English.


Sammy doesn't speak Spanish. I don't know if he has Spanish heritage or not. Jericho gave him the nickname, so I figured it came from some thing in Sammy's background.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wish it was Wednesday 😭


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> Sammy doesn't speak Spanish. I don't know if he has Spanish heritage or not. Jericho gave him the nickname, so I figured it came from some thing in Sammy's background.


Jericho said that he looked like a spanish god during one of the first promo of the Inner Circle


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Interceptor88 said:


> I wonder why is Sammy Guevara called "the Spanish God" if he's not Spanish. And before you say it's because of the language: Nobody would call a Canadian, an Australian or someone from the USA an English God just because they speak English.


Sammy is Latino but doesn't speak Spanish


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Sammy is Latino but doesn't speak Spanish


It makes even less sense then :/


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Interceptor88 said:


> It makes even less sense then :/


It's pretty normal to call Latin Americans Spanish. They do have Spanish heritage


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Screw whether Sammy can speak Spanish or if he has Spanish heritage, he has a fire theme. And isn't that the most important thing for a God?


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

Latino = spanish..


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Please tell me it's happening..... You know what I'm talking about.....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> Please tell me it's happening..... You know what I'm talking about.....


pizza on pineapple will be made the national dish?

lol, no - what are you talking about?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pizza on pineapple will be made the national dish?
> 
> lol, no - what are you talking about?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Emmanuelle said:


> Please tell me it's happening..... You know what I'm talking about.....


He's got the whole world in his hands.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


>


oooooohhhhhh

Malakai’s entrance  


surely they would’ve teased Bray somehow by now? Doubt its happening

but lets see! Do you want him to make the jump?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That's all I'm asking here, my friend 

So WWE released him on July 31... The very next Dynamite episode was on August 4 with Malakai Black main eventing. I liked what I saw and how he squashed Cody. AEW continued to book Black strong, gave him a cool entrance, look, character etc. and kept him undefeated. He defeated Cody last week too. Honestly, I loved what they've been doing with him, so I have hopes for Bray too if he signs with AEW.

Of course, after Black's in-ring debut, CM Punk and Bryan Danielson signed with AEW... So I became even more interested in the product. Bryan is one of my all-time favorites and my current favorite wrestler.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> That's all I'm asking here, my friend
> 
> So WWE released him on July 31... The very next Dynamite episode was on August 4 with Malakai Black main eventing. I liked what I saw and how he squashed Cody. AEW continued to book Black strong, gave him a cool entrance, look, character etc. and kept him undefeated. He defeated Cody last week too. Honestly, I loved what they've been doing with him, so I have hopes for Bray too if he signs with AEW.
> 
> Of course, after Black's in-ring debut, CM Punk and Bryan Danielson signed with AEW... So I became even more interested in the product. Bryan is one of my all-time favorites and my current favorite wrestler.


its really interesting that people are starting to want their favs to go to AEW cause they know they’ll he treated right

or at least attempted to be treated right - then for your sake, i hope he makes the jump


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Bray's 90 days aren't up until Halloween? Also, seems like an appropriate time to debut him if that's the plan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I remember an article about how he supposedly managed to negotiate the clause and reduce the non-compete period. Don't know if that's true, it's just me being positive 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> then for your sake, i hope he makes the jump


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bray Wyatt with his maniac-esque laugh on the titantron as Dark Order is in-fighting would be great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer saying they will tape a big unannounced match for Rampage tomorrow.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer saying they will tape a big unannounced match for Rampage tomorrow.


My guess would be a Danielson match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just over 6,500 tickets sold for Dynamite tomorrow. Much less than the 10k+ crowds for the past two weeks, but should be a very healthy crowd in Rochester similar to the one in Cincinnati a few weeks back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Just over 6,500 tickets sold for Dynamite tomorrow. Much less than the 10k+ crowds for the past two weeks, but should be a very healthy crowd in Rochester similar to the one in Cincinnati a few weeks back.


6k - 7k is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Man - Miro is so good

Road to dynamite


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So prediction time: Wyatt showing up or no?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> So prediction time: Wyatt showing up or no?


I love the guy but…unless they really have something _amazing_ for him planned, then I really really hope not. Give it another couple of months at least.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> So prediction time: Wyatt showing up or no?


Mmmm…. I think so

@Emmanuelle changed my mind


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer says he has been given the impression that Windham Rotunda won't be appearing for AEW this week. Unless anything has changed in the past 24 hours, that would be the situation heading into tonight's show.

With it being Brodie Lee country, I wonder if Hangman could instead return and fix the Dark Order.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer says he has been given the impression that Windham Rotunda won't be appearing for AEW this week. Unless anything has changed in the past 24 hours, that would be the situation heading into tonight's show.
> 
> With it being Brodie Lee country, I wonder if Hangman could instead return and fix the Dark Order.


They don’t need any more new guys, not for the time being anyway. It will just give the critics more ammunition for signing ex fed guys.

Hangman Return would be great.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Regardless on whether the former Bray Wyatt shows up on Dynamite tonight or not I do wonder if they will do some sort of Brodie Lee segment with the Dark Order.

Looking forward to Sammy G. vs. Miro and the Women's tag team match. I really wish that AEW would focus on adding Women's tag team titles before adding any other. They have the roster full of women to do it and yet they are the ones not doing it.

Agreed that Sammy G. vs. Miro doesn't have a completely predictable winner. It could go either way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Southerner said:


> Regardless on whether the former Bray Wyatt shows up on Dynamite tonight or not I do wonder if they will do some sort of Brodie Lee segment with the Dark Order.
> 
> Looking forward to Sammy G. vs. Miro and the Women's tag team match. I really wish that AEW would focus on adding Women's tag team titles before adding any other. They have the roster full of women to do it and yet they are the ones not doing it.
> 
> Agreed that Sammy G. vs. Miro doesn't have a completely predictable winner. It could go either way.


The show is dedicated to him, so i guess there will be something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443063203332861953


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There's still one match to be announced for Dynamite and they are taping a 'big' match for Rampage, so they may do something with the Dark Order to honor Brodie Lee. Uno and Grayson are the only ones refusing to play nice now it seems.

Random thought, but rather than Windham, maybe Erick Redbeard will make a second cameo?


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> in the future Miro v Bryan Danielson for the AEW title might be a pretty hot program


_so what you think they are gonna do with Bryan Danielson and Kenny Omega?_


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I would like another Andrade match but I think his next will be a Pac rematch


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Robert Macie said:


> _so what you think they are gonna do with Bryan Danielson and Kenny Omega?_


i have no idea at all

personally i want hangman to end with the title - which means omega defeats danielson and hangman enters the picture

but i can see the argument for danielson winning it too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bryan Danielson vs. Nick Jackson on Rampage this week, per Andrew Zarian.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The show is dedicated to him, so i guess there will be something
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443063203332861953


Saying he's synonymous with the TNT title is a reach.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Saying he's synonymous with the TNT title is a reach.


Lol, no no no - i have stuff to do today.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, no no no - i have stuff to do today.


No trap


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Saying he's synonymous with the TNT title is a reach.


Agreed. Dude was an excellent in-ring performer, especially for his size but he was TNT Champion for what, a month?

He was literally a transitional champion lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WHAT IS MY DOCTOR DOING?! ☹*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Agreed. Dude was an excellent in-ring performer, especially for his size but he was TNT Champion for what, a month?
> 
> He was literally a transitional champion lol


Death really is a career boost for entertainers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443246818951929862

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oooooohhhhhh
> 
> Malakai’s entrance
> 
> ...


They don't have to tease every single debut, they haven't either.

Tony is addressing the media after the show, I would expect something significant to go down tonight.

Personally I just hope its a great match and not a debut, I'd prefer they spread out Wyatt's debut and have him come at the next PPV.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It seems like the unannounced match is Bryan v Nick Jackson

that should be a doozy

edit> just a general trigger warning to the boo-boys

there will most likely be

1. A Brodie Lee tribute
2. A Dark Order segment or match
3. A Negative 1 appearance

please bear with us and this fan service hometown moment and don‘t say nobody warned you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Nick the athletic Buck? Because if so that match should be fun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Is Nick the athletic Buck? Because if so that match should be fun


lol, yeah - he is the high spot gymnastic buck


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yeah - he is the high spot gymnastic buck


Cool should be dope.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Cool should be dope.


his brother ‘suplex buck’ isn’t bad either

but yeah, flippy buck v danielson should be dope


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> his brother ‘suplex buck’ isn’t bad either
> 
> but yeah, flippy buck v danielson should be dope


Like the Usos I can't tell them apart lol. Could really use a noticable hair change lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Like the Usos I can't tell them apart lol. Could really use a noticable hair change lol


lol, dude - they are way different in the face though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, dude - they are way different in the face though


Yeah, but I just can't tell em apart. I know the names, but can't attach it to a face if you paid me lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Let the hate flow WF

you miserable sods 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443270687225958402


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

That's gona be a terrible match lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

omaroo said:


> That's gona be a terrible match lol


ha! For sure

but i‘m gonna look the other way for this one


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

16-man tag match? Can they fit them all on the ring apron? 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> 16-man tag match? Can they fit them all on the ring apron? 😂


its gonna be something alright

wish it was the elite on the other side and not HFO - then the match might‘ve had a chance


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let the hate flow WF
> 
> you miserable sods 😂
> 
> ...


Cluster fuck? Check
Dark Order? Check 
Orange Cassidy? Check 
HFO? Check

It's like he's going out of his way to wind up a certain demographic 😂

Meh, it's not particularly for me but will hopefully create a nice moment under the circumstances


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Cluster fuck? Check
> Dark Order? Check
> Orange Cassidy? Check
> HFO? Check
> ...


TK got some praise from Cornette and said to himself ‘he fucking better not…’ and booked this 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

A 16 man tag match,

TK must be taking advice from Teddy Long.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well hopefully this match is very short.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Way to follow up Kenny and Bryan last week: hey everyone, now that we’be whet your appetite, here’s these 16 fucking losers that will automatically make you turn the fucking channel.

Goddamn this is fucking stupid. Has Brodie Lee Jr already been fucking promoted to on-air talent to a goddamn Booker!?

Fuck this stupid shit and fuck anyone defending it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Well hopefully this match is very short.


We both know it won’t be. This match is guaranteed eating into two goddamn segments of the show.

Fuck you, TK, and fuck that little bastard who decided to book this shit for television.

The Sydal Brothers, Dark Order, and HFO will be eating up a minimum for 3 segments of television. A week after Bryan and Kenny put on a clinic the likes of which television viewing audiences have never seen.

Goddamn this company is stupid, man.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hope we’re surprised but tonight’s show just feels meh. They need to keep the momentum going. Good matches won’t be enough. Stories need to develop. Big things have to happen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> We both know it won’t be. This match is guaranteed eating into two goddamn segments of the show.
> 
> Fuck you, TK, and fuck that little bastard who decided to book this shit for television.
> 
> ...


Agree. Last week’s show felt “elite”. There’s no more space for average to bad talents. Put this match on Dark or Elevation I don’t care. Not Dynamite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I hope we’re surprised but tonight’s show just feels meh. They need to keep the momentum going. Good matches won’t be enough. Stories need to develop. Big things have to happen.


They’re taking the foot off the gas again. Dumb motherfuckers. This show may get a decent rating, but next week’s will take a beating for the stupid shit they will be doing tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> They’re taking the foot off the gas again. Dumb motherfuckers. This show may get a decent rating, but next week’s will take a beating for the stupid shit they will be doing tonight.


I don’t understand how Danielson, Omega, Punk are not advertised in any way for the show tonight. They’re the fucking centrepiece of the show. The reason many fans would tune in.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t understand how Danielson, Omega, Punk are not advertised in any way for the show tonight. They’re the fucking centrepiece of the show. The reason many fans would tune in.


It's the same with fenix and pentagon, they are your newly crowned aew tag champions and yet for weeks in a row they are not to be found on the show and takes all momentum they may have had away from them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t understand how Danielson, Omega, Punk are not advertised in any way for the show tonight. They’re the fucking centrepiece of the show. The reason many fans would tune in.


The fact some find it fucking funny to book this stupid shit pisses me off just as much as the fact they’re booking it. If you want AEW to get anywhere, then you need to hold them their feet to the fire and let them know that this stupid fucking shit will not be accepted.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEW: Glad you enjoyed last week, because we don’t care if you return!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

First time here, eh? Well, here is a slab of Grade A, Kobe beef!

Come back tomorrow and try our bologna and mustard sandwiches!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Buck wild!!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The 16 man is just a bad idea. It isn't even necessary. You already have the TayJay vs Bunny/Ford match. Just have the Dark Order and HFO come out for that. It would limit the segment to 10 minutes and gives you the Brodie Lee moment.

It would actually make me mad if they all stand on the apron. Just have a clusterfuck brawl and make it so the match never begins. The faces can stand tall in the ring. 5 minutes and done. Transition that right into the women's tag match. That can go 10 minutes. Then be done with it. No need to go any longer.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> First time here, eh? Well, here is a slab of Grade A, Kobe beef!
> 
> Come back tomorrow and try our bologna and mustard sandwiches!


I completely agree with your premise, but I also like bologna sandwiches with mustard on them.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

16 men tag match. JR is going to have a heart attack. 

There better be 4 referees.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I completely agree with your premise, but I also like bologna sandwiches with mustard on them.


As do I, but are you going to trust a place that sells you steak one day and bologna fucking sandwiches the next day? Are you going ANYWHERE to pay for a bologna sandwich?

Fuck you, TK. You’re up to your stupid shit again. pay the fucking family and call it a day. Stop letting that fucking little bastard’s wants determine your fucking show.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> As do I, but are you going to trust a place that sells you steak one day and bologna fucking sandwiches the next day? Are you going ANYWHERE to pay for a bologna sandwich?
> 
> Fuck you, TK. You’re up to your stupid shit again. pay the fucking family and call it a day. Stop letting that fucking little bastard’s wants determine your fucking show.


Agree on all counts. 

On a related note, I will be having a bologna sandwich when I get home from work.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Vitamin R said:


> A 16 man tag match,
> 
> TK must be taking advice from Teddy Long.


will it feature the UNDERTEKAH?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

creative: "Tony, we have too many wrestlers with active storylines. There is simply not enough TV time"
TK: "Book a 16 man tag"


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

since its in brodie lee hometown i'll give them a pass this time...but moving forward there better not be any more of this dork order and hardy family office garbage on dynamite anymore. They have a stacked roster and they hardly even use andrade, pac, starks and so many legit pro wrestlers. Its bad enough when its on rampage but dynamite is unacceptable if you are trying to increase the fan base.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> since its in brodie lee hometown i'll give them a pass this time...but moving forward there better not be any more of this dork order and hardy family office garbage on dynamite anymore. They have a stacked roster and they hardly even use andrade, pac, starks and so many legit pro wrestlers. Its bad enough when its on rampage but dynamite is unacceptable if you are trying to increase the fan base.


How many goddamn times does TK have to honor this fuckjng family at the expense of the television show?

Fuck them. They have received more than enough honorings and money. You don’t fucking follow Kenny and Bryan up with this kind of shit.

I’ll be making sure to time the air time given to the goddamn Sydal Brothers and these fucking geeks.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait. I love Wednesdays.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

My early prediction is they will have 38 minutes of tv time, commercials included.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bdon’s making me excited for the 16-man tag


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bdon’s making me excited for the 16-man tag


Goeienaand,LICC!

Will you be joining the night owl's of the Cape to watch Dynamite?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bdon’s making me excited for the 16-man tag


While you’re lapping this shit up, TK will be losing money for roughly 38 minutes as everyone of these new eyes who have been eating up Dynamite collectively turn off the TV the minute the Sydal Brothers and the 16 fucking geeks show up on the set.

I’m guessing roughly 38 minutes of television will be wasted on those 18 I just mentioned. Your prediction?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Tonight's show might tune me out pretty quick. Guess we'll see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ThunderNitro said:


> Goeienaand, Cattle!
> 
> Will you be joining the night owl's of the Cape to watch Dynamite?


lol, hello bru

i don’t think i’ll stay up tonight - early day tomorrow. Definitely watching it then so that i can also skip shit i don’t like (anything with matt hardy)

are you staying up? 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> While you’re lapping this shit up, TK will be losing money for roughly 38 minutes as everyone of these new eyes who have been eating up Dynamite collectively turn off the TV the minute the Sydal Brothers and the 16 fucking geeks show up on the set.
> 
> I’m guessing roughly 38 minutes of television will be wasted on those 18 I just mentioned. Your prediction?


1 comms break / so, 15min

18min max

ps> its not sydal bros - its matt and dante


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

You've got to give the Brodie match a pass for just this night. Everything planned for Rochester last year, obviously, was erased because of CV-19, so at the very least, let them celebrate what should have been. Again, it's only one match, not the entire show.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, hello bru
> 
> i don’t think i’ll stay up tonight - early day tomorrow. Definitely watching it then so that i can also skip shit i don’t like (anything with matt hardy)
> 
> are you staying up? 😂


Ek is moeg! But I will try to stay awake since I start work at 11am. I don't want to miss Rotunda's debut when it happens.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sammy vs Miro and Adam Cole vs Jungle Boy better be great because the three other matches stink.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 1 comms break / so, 15min
> 
> 18min max
> 
> ps> its not sydal bros - its matt and dante


Ohhh!

Well, I can forgive it quite a bit if it is Dante. Puts the kid in the ring opposite a name in Cody and likely gives Cody a babyface to lay further groundwork for a heel turn.

God I hope Cody turning heel doesn’t mean he pushes himself to the main event. Him as an upper midcard heel can be great complimentary work to the stars of the show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> You've got to give the Brodie match a pass for just this night. Everything planned for Rochester last year, obviously, was erased because of CV-19, so at the very least, let them celebrate what should have been. Again, it's only one match, not the entire show.


How many goddamn times do we have to keep giving them a break!?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ThunderNitro said:


> Ek is moeg! But I will try to stay awake since I start work at 11am. I don't want to miss Rotunda's debut when it happens.


you think its happening?

i wonder boet… i’m like 50/50 that it happens this week

but i do think he’s coming


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> How many goddamn times does TK have to honor this fuckjng family at the expense of the television show?
> 
> Fuck them. They have received more than enough honorings and money. You don’t fucking follow Kenny and Bryan up with this kind of shit.
> 
> I’ll be making sure to time the air time given to the goddamn Sydal Brothers and these fucking geeks.


They are following up Kenny VS Bryan with potentially great matches in Jungle Boy VS Adam Cole and Miro VS Sammy. And those matches are the ones they have been advertising since last week. 

The 16 man tag is a fun little spot fest which the live crowd is going to eat up. And this probably means the world to the DO as it gives them all a place beyond being a face in the background, on a show that will likely be a little emotional for them. It was literally the day of match addition that a load of fans probably still don't even know is happening tonight as the graphic was posted to social media shortly after 4pm est. 

And yet here you are acting like the 16 man tag is the entire centerpiece of the show and the only match advertised or that matters. It's a literal throw away spot fest to pop the home town crowd and pay a little homage to a man whom the entire locker room loved and respected.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you think its happening?
> 
> i wonder boet… i’m like 50/50 that it happens this week
> 
> but i do think he’s coming


I am about 85/15. The hype is all over the internet for nothing to take place.

If I am wrong about this one I will eat crow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> They are following up Kenny VS Bryan with potentially great matches in Jungle Boy VS Adam Cole and Miro VS Sammy. And those matches are the ones they have been advertising since last week.
> 
> The 16 man tag is a fun little spot fest which the live crowd is going to eat up. And this probably means the world to the DO as it gives them all a place beyond being a face in the background, on a show that will likely be a little emotional for them. It was literally the day of match addition that a load of fans probably still don't even know is happening tonight as the graphic was posted to social media shortly after 4pm est.
> 
> And yet here you are acting like the 16 man tag is the entire centerpiece of the show and the only match advertised or that matters. It's a literal throw away spot fest to pop the home town crowd and pay a little homage to a man whom the entire locker room loved and respected.


A throwaway match that is going to eat into two segments of the show. Throwing away money is not good business. Every time some fans turn the channel, you risk losing them forever.

That shit does not belong on Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ThunderNitro said:


> I am about 85/15. The hype is all over the internet for nothing to take place.
> 
> If I am wrong about this one I will eat crow.


well geez, i hope you are right then - crow tastes awful


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> How many goddamn times do we have to keep giving them a break!?


Joe Biden says... C'mon bdon!!!

From what I remember, haven't they really only done three acknowledgements? The first was the tribute show after his passing. Second was Brodie Jr's birthday match wish and tonight would be the third, his "homecoming".

I'm sure there have been other times where he's been mentioned, or honored so to speak, but a lot of that has come from the live crowd, chanting his name when the Dark Order is out there. Think of it as paying tribute to Eddie Guerrero when someone does the Three Amigos suplex sequence, or Ric Flair forever being synonymous for throwing chops with the woo. It's always going to be that way.

Cody Rhodes has had more of an effect on you hasn't he?!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No. Fuck Cody.

But seeing Ricky Starks drunk and cutting up will be one of the best promos of 2021. Guaranteed. Lol


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> A throwaway match that is going to eat into two segments of the show. Throwing away money is not good business. Every time some fans turn the channel, you risk losing them forever.
> 
> That shit does not belong on Dynamite.


It can help further two separate stories they have going. 

Your takes on this match are way way hyperbolic and beyond over the top.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> It can help further two separate stories they have going.
> 
> Your takes on this match are way way hyperbolic and beyond over the top.


its just Bdon

we allow him his….. eccentricities…. As it relates to Cody and Dark Order


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

16 man tag lol that’s some troll ass shit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> 16 man tag lol that’s some troll ass shit


TK chose tonight to walk on the wild side

the cocaine must be great in Rochester


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK chose tonight to walk on the wild side
> 
> the cocaine must be great in Rochester


Herb Abrams is smiling down on him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK chose tonight to walk on the wild side
> 
> the cocaine must be great in Rochester


You look at the guys eyes and he's clearly Scarfacing it on a weekly basis lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443044096919101440


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> You look at the guys eyes and he's clearly Scarfacing it on a weekly basis lol


oh for fucking sure he’s on the snuff

you don’t work those hours on redbull and vitamins


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

bdon said:


> How many goddamn times does TK have to honor this fuckjng family at the expense of the television show?
> 
> Fuck them. They have received more than enough honorings and money. You don’t fucking follow Kenny and Bryan up with this kind of shit.
> 
> I’ll be making sure to time the air time given to the goddamn Sydal Brothers and these fucking geeks.


jesus christ man stfu dont like it dont fucking watch go be your miserable ass self somewhere else


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So the show is only on TSN’s website tonight in Canada. What a joke…


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I kind of find myself instinctively hoping Sammy Guevara wins. I know logically he won't but I find myself really wanting him to... which may or may not have something to do with the fact I find him insanely attractive and thus want to see as much of him as possible.

Yes, I am a basic bitch. But I'm still new to AEW so I haven't had long enough to form in-depth opinions of people yet so I have to go by first instincts for the moment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> So the show is only on TSN’s website tonight in Canada. What a joke…


I watch Dynamite on TSN's website every week, so this doesn't really affect me but it does make me wonder how Dynamite is doing in Canada. Maybe we are still loyal to WWE...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol all these damn people 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443343580387418112


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk back on commentary tonight because they don’t know what else to do with their biggest star…………………


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go!!

I really hope Bray shows up. I know the reports are saying it’s not happening but Malakai came out of nowhere. Nobody knew. So fingers crossed.

Punk on commentary is fine by me! He must want to do it.

Can’t wait for Miro vs Sammy, Cole vs Jungle Boy and whatever Cody does.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I kind of find myself instinctively hoping Sammy Guevara wins. I know logically he won't but I find myself really wanting him to... which may or may not have something to do with the fact I find him insanely attractive and thus want to see as much of him as possible.
> 
> Yes, I am a basic bitch. But I'm still new to AEW so I haven't had long enough to form in-depth opinions of people yet so I have to go by first instincts for the moment.


Sammy's awesome. I would like to see him win too. Could be a sign of Miro moving up to challenge for the big belt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I kind of find myself instinctively hoping Sammy Guevara wins. I know logically he won't but I find myself really wanting him to... which may or may not have something to do with the fact I find him insanely attractive and thus want to see as much of him as possible.
> 
> Yes, I am a basic bitch. But I'm still new to AEW so I haven't had long enough to form in-depth opinions of people yet so I have to go by first instincts for the moment.


Sammy is entertaining.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I need to remember to actually watch Dynamite this time. I keep saying I'll get round to it and then before I know it it's Thursday again (I watch it the morning after because time zones) and I still haven't watched the previous week's episode.

Also I have to get this out: I kind of hate the TNT Championship. I just find it odd to have a championship named after the TV network you're on. That's just... yeah that's odd to me. 

Like if WWE replaced the Intercontinental Championship over on SmackDown with the FOX Championship. Or if on RAW they started calling the United States Championship just the USA Championship because of being on the USA Network.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I kind of find myself instinctively hoping Sammy Guevara wins. I know logically he won't but I find myself really wanting him to... which may or may not have something to do with the fact I find him insanely attractive and thus want to see as much of him as possible.
> 
> Yes, I am a basic bitch. But I'm still new to AEW so I haven't had long enough to form in-depth opinions of people yet so I have to go by first instincts for the moment.


I’m with you man. Sammy is sexy as fuck 😍


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> I’m with you man. Sammy is sexy as fuck 😍


"The Spanish God" is definitely one deity I'd happily worship.

... I'm not even sorry for posting this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443343580387418112


Don't get why they couldn't bring in Erick Redbeard for this match since he was Brodie's partner and could have taken OC's place. Orange Cassidy will be wrestling Jack Evans on the Rampage taping right after Dynamite.

Made me laugh that HFO has three tag teams but still needed their Dark-based member Jora Johl to fill out the numbers for this match.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The HFO is such a stale group to me, unfortunately. I like Blade and Butcher but man...

So which one in the group takes the pin? The random guy that is usually on Dark?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443351130289938443
More to look forward to 🔥


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443351130289938443
> More to look forward to 🔥


So it’s gonna be that kind of show…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> So it’s gonna be that kind of show…


3 awesome stars getting TV time?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That sounds fun, I like Bear Country and they can finally appear again since one was injured for a long time. They're a team AEW can definitely do something with. And Anthony Greene getting a shot on Dynamite after his good tag match against FTR on Dark. He was August Grey on NXT/205 Live for anyone wondering.

The show is now six matches so I don't expect the midcard matches to go very long.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443351130289938443
> More to look forward to 🔥


I've never heard of Bear Country's partner...and I don't recall ever seeing him on Dark?



3venflow said:


> That sounds fun, I like Bear Country and they can finally appear again since one was injured for a long time. And Anthony Greene getting a shot on Dynamite after his good tag match against FTR on Dark.
> 
> The show is now six matches so I don't expect the midcard matches to go very long.


Oh I think I did see that FTR match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Southerner said:


> The HFO is such a stale group to me, unfortunately. I like Blade and Butcher but man...
> 
> So which one in the group takes the pin? The random guy that is usually on Dark?


I think DO is going to lose


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Don't get why they couldn't bring in Erick Redbeard for this match since he was Brodie's partner and could have taken OC's place. Orange Cassidy will be wrestling Jack Evans on the Rampage taping right after Dynamite.
> 
> Made me laugh that HFO has three tag teams but still needed their Dark-based member Jora Johl to fill out the numbers for this match.


A one-night appearance for Redbeard definitely would have made sense, especially being that he was on the tribute show. Who knows though maybe he couldn't make it if he was actually approached.



rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443351130289938443
> More to look forward to 🔥


Moxley/Darby/Kingston vs Bucks/Cole for the Trios Titles incoming. They've been trying to make these 3 a trio for a while now they've had like 4 matches together at this point.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> 3 awesome stars getting TV time?


One awesome star getting stuck with two arseholes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is Anthony Greene fka as August Grey. He and Stallion Rogers fka as Curt Stallion had a low key banger against FTR on Dark.

He'll be in this match to eat the fall no doubt. Only so many times Mox/Eddie/Darby can beat combos of Garcia/2point0 I guess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> How many goddamn times do we have to keep giving them a break!?


Eternally folk don't know how to not go overboard when it comes to death. 



Garty said:


> Joe Biden says... C'mon bdon!!!
> 
> From what I remember, haven't they really only done three acknowledgements? The first was the tribute show after his passing. Second was Brodie Jr's birthday match wish and tonight would be the third, his "homecoming".
> 
> ...


I mean 3 tributes for anybody is pretty ridiculous, let alone somebody like Brodie. It's great his friends love him, but he's not the star anybody not lying through their teeth would expect 3 tribute shows for.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CM Punk on commentary. What's the over/under on him getting jumped by Starks, Hobbs and Hook?

Apparently Jake Roberts may return tonight too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443244185344253955


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a 2 match card Miro vs Sammy and Cole vs Jungle Boy. Hopefully we get some fire promos and vignettes to cover for the uninteresting matches


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> CM Punk on commentary. What's the over/under on him getting jumped by Starks, Hobbs and Hook?
> 
> Apparently Jake Roberts may return tonight too.
> 
> ...


Idk how odds work, but I'd imagine Starks comes for him. Or maybe they even send Hook have him run though everybody to get to Starks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro/Sammy should be great. 

Punk on commentary should be fun.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443363651696611331


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Punk on commentary? they're already running out of ideas for him. Why do we need 4 people on commentary exactly?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah god card tonight looking like shit with the exception of Cole/Jungle Boy and Sammy vs Miro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck it add Dark Order to Best Friends, Statlander, and OC's group Orange World Order.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yup, Cole’s theme is great.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

No disrespect to Brodie Lee, but does anyone find it kind of cringe that they're making him seem like a bigger star than he ever was. He was Bray's henchman and not much more for significant portion of his career. It's weird that Tony feels so guilty and obligated to do so many excessive tributes for him. I know, I sound like a prick.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Ockap said:


> No disrespect to Brodie Lee, but does anyone find it kind of cringe that they're making him seem like a bigger star than he ever was. He was Bray's henchman and not much more for significant portion of his career. It's weird that Tony feels so guilty and obligated to do so many excessive tributes for him. I know, I sound like a prick.


No disrespect then proceed to disrespect his career


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Punk at the announcing table does nothing for me. We gonna need heel Punk way sooner than later IMO


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol Adam Cole is slightly smaller than Jungle Boy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Crowd pretty on key for those Ohhhhhhhhh Ohhhhhhhs


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cole, please…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ockap said:


> No disrespect to Brodie Lee, but does anyone find it kind of cringe that they're making him seem like a bigger star than he ever was. He was Bray's henchman and not much more for significant portion of his career. It's weird that Tony feels so guilty and obligated to do so many excessive tributes for him. I know, I sound like a prick.


Folk don't know how to handle death of entertainers. It's just as ridiculous as how Eddie has been rewritten into a top 10ish wrestler all time over the years.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else feel like they're kind of overexposing Punk? like he's front and center of all their advertisements, he's on the start of almost every show, he's out on commentary even when he's not involved in a match or promo. Like Tony we get it CM Punk is in AEW, you don't gotta remind us every single advertisement and every segment of the show.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Jungle Boy with the size advantage.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jungle Boy is sick man. Love the kid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> No disrespect then proceed to disrespect his career


Y'all got to learn how to handle death. Death doesn't change Brodie mostly spent his wrestling career as a tag team henchman with brief time spent as a singles midcarder. Somebody like that getting 3 tribute shows is wild.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Good physical match so far


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This is the version of Punk I want on commentary


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Punk was good when he did commentary last time. It's better than them throwing Jericho out there. I'm not a fan of the three man booth let alone four though.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Y'all got to learn how to handle death. Death doesn't change Brodie mostly spent his wrestling career as a tag team henchman with brief time spent as a singles midcarder. Somebody like that getting 3 tribute shows is wild.


Not only that but they permanently made JR's intro line to the show what Brodie said on twitter every Wednesday "Its Wednesday night and you know what that means" so every single Wednesday they have a small tribute to Brodie at the start of the show.. It is a bit much imo.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else feel like they're kind of overexposing Punk? like he's front and center of all their advertisements, he's on the start of almost every show, he's out on commentary even when he's not involved in a match or promo. Like Tony we get it CM Punk is in AEW, you don't gotta remind us every single advertisement and every segment of he show.


Me and you don't agree much but I 100% agree with you here. Tony forcing him down our throats basically and we get it he wants to face everyone in AEW lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Y'all got to learn how to handle death. Death doesn't change Brodie mostly spent his wrestling career as a tag team henchman with brief time spent as a singles midcarder. Somebody like that getting 3 tribute shows is wild.


It's not about him having the best career (he's had a great career relatively speaking). Did it not occur to you that Brodie was such a great person inside and out the ring that he deserves the tributes? Brodie's life was more important than his ring career. They are celebrating the person not the character/wrestler.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Any word on Bray being there tonight? I don't follow the news sites much these days.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Punk trying to bring back The Cole Mine.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Any word on Bray being there tonight? I don't follow the news sites much these days.


That would be crazy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Any word on Bray being there tonight? I don't follow the news sites much these days.


Not a chance according to the dirt sheets. Meltzer isn't even convinced AEW want to sign him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Boy's hair at maximum frizz can't see shit mode LOL


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Jungle Boy's hair at maximum frizz can't see shit mode LOL


His hair weighs more than him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is def ending with the Bucks running in. Can’t see either getting taking a L here and it will set up the Trios championship


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

God I fucking hate Aubrey so much. Her and her stupid mannerisms. Takes way too much attention from the match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jungle Boy is excellent if you put aside the goofy name. I can't get over the fact that his name is Jungle Boy lol.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Punk addressing the botched table spot again lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Not only that but they permanently made JR's intro line to the show what Brodie said on twitter every Wednesday "Its Wednesday night and you know what that means".


That's a fine reasonable tribute as it puts over the show



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's not about him having the best career (he's had a great career relatively speaking). Did it not occur to you that Brodie was such a great person inside and out the ring that he deserves the tributes? Brodie's life was more important than his ring career. They are celebrating the person not the character/wrestler.


It's great he was beloved by his peers. Doesn't mean he needs 3 tribute shows. Again folk need to learn how to handle death. It's just plain silly at this point.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jungle Boy is excellent if you put aside the goofy name. I can't get over the fact that his name is Jungle Boy lol.


He is awesome... in the ring. Almost everything else, is completely not awesome.

Looks ridiculous, ridiculous name, cannot cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jungle Boy is excellent if you put aside the goofy name. I can't get over the fact that his name is Jungle Boy lol.


Well... he does look like a jungle boy... so it's fitting lmao.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jungle Boy is excellent if you put aside the goofy name. I can't get over the fact that his name is Jungle Boy lol.


It’s not the worst gimmick in AEW. One word: Statlander.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Adam Cole is super over. Either he needs to do better at being a heel, or they need to turn him face soon.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Bray was there, I hope Braun and Rowan are with him to pay tribute. However, AEW has a strong roster, so they may not need him right now


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Adam Cole is super over. Either he needs to do better at being a heel, or they need to turn him face soon.


Fans love cheering heels. It’s no different than heel rock


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finisher kickout!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, this was cool:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443367422996668418*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought on that nearfall NGL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

99.99% of the fans thought that was it. Damn good fake out spot.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Didn't hook the leg!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If Bray was there, I hope Braun and Rowan are with him to pay tribute. However, AEW has a strong roster, so they may not need him right now


I think it's too soon for them to sign, therefore I don't see any of that happening. But, it would be sick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> He is awesome... in the ring. Almost everything else, is completely not awesome.
> 
> Looks ridiculous, ridiculous name, cannot cut a promo to save his life.


Yeah his name is awful, sounds like a jobber from the 80's.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was a banging opener. Jungle Boy looked strong coming out of it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Well... he does look like a jungle boy... so it's fitting lmao.


I mean that would be like naming Brock Lesnar, Viking Man. Because he looks like a Viking.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

WHAT A MANUEVER!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

good booking there


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Great opening match.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Lame knee finisher.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

holy shit! what a match!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What a match!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Fans love cheering heels. It’s no different than heel rock


Sure, but he's not even getting booed against an over face in Jungle Boy. If he's not getting booed against him, then they should plan to turn him face soon.

As I type this though, that was a heelish way to win, so well played by him.

Good match to start the show.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BOOM!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh no not these geeks


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow that was surprising! AC clean. Tony knows he’s super over


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Araxen said:


> Didn't hook the leg!


forearm across the chin. Still a pretty solid cover IMO


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I mean that would be like naming Brock Lesnar, Viking Man. Because he looks like a Viking.


Nah, that's the viking raiders because they look like vikings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun opener Cole is much more tolerable on TV than PPV


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know Tony Punk was only good on commentary as a snarky heel, babyface respectable happy Punk aint very entertaining on commentary he's just kinda there not making any funny comments, he's just there putting his 2 cents in on the match here and there.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great freaking match!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk needs to question if Gallows is straight edge nowadays.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Bucks using their Dad's lame ass music. 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy fuck! Because TSN isn't showing Dynamite live, there's no ads. I love this!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Holy fuck! Because TSN isn't showing Dynamite live, there's no ads. I love this!


Oh shit I just noticed 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match as expected. Glad it wasn’t a clean loss.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

All the new WWE guys beating the AEW originals lmfao


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Excellent match, sketchy finish as we saw Miro do exactly that finish at All Out like 2 weeks ago, gotta come up with something better to protect Jungleboy.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TheFiend666 said:


> All the new WWE guys beating the AEW originals lmfao


Well... Punk, Bryan and Cole aren't gonna lose this soon so.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really want Sammy to win tonight. That’s how I know he won’t.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Glad Karl Anderson is finally sober and done with his bender to join us this week!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I don’t really understand kicking out of the finisher to only still lose tho. I think the crowd would have popped more if AC had won with his finisher


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> I really want Sammy to win tonight. That’s how I know he won’t.


im ok with him losing tonight the feud will be really good


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kenny Omega So Elite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punk using Vince's "WAT AH MANOOVUR!1!" was fun little jab.

Solid match, though I'm not fond of the Panama Sunrise being a signature move instead of a trump card finisher.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Crowd kinda dying with this promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't think this group has enough members, jesus. Do they really need those 2 goofy scrubs Cutler and Nakazowa? the groups already got like 15 members as it is.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole somehow has slight bitch tits and a little bit of a belly at only 150lbs. Amazing.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t really understand kicking out of the finisher to only still lose tho. I think the crowd would have popped more if AC had won with his finisher


So it makes Jungle Boy look slightly better? Possibly.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite need to use Packing Heat instead of the BTE song when they enter as a group.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a train wreck


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These guys are insufferably boring without Don Callis.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just tuned in, has the TayJay vs Penelope Ford/Bunny happened already?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don’t really understand kicking out of the finisher to only still lose tho. I think the crowd would have popped more if AC had won with his finisher


Panama Sunrise has been killed off pretty hard. He was hitting 2 and 3 of them on some TakeOvers


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Just tuned in, has the TayJay vs Penelope Ford/Bunny happened already?


Nope.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan added lyrics to the song hmm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> These guys are insufferably boring without Don Callis.


I knew something was missing. Callis is needed!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> Nope.


Cool, thanks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Punk announcing is just so stupid lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again why is Punk on commentary? they already got a 3 man booth is he really needed out there?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BD has improved on the mic more than anyone I can remember


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The Elite need to use Packing Heat instead of the BTE song when they enter as a group.


Never Look Back is a banger too.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Omega is an absolute train wreck as a promo without Callis.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Don’t fuck with Kenny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Marko Stunt as reinforcement


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good god can they come up with a better theme for Bryan? jesus its terrible.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Bryan Danielson has ne records in AEW, it will be a shame if he get a rematch for the title.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Lol Marko Stunt as reinforcement


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Good god can they come up with a better theme for Bryan? jesus its terrible.


10x better than the trash WWE one he had.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Good god can they come up with a better theme for Bryan? jesus its terrible.


I like it honestly.


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

They might as well pull out every dude from the locker room to cut an in-ring promo at this rate.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

When will Hangman return?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan having R&B trap music as his theme is just strange lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan’s new theme is pretty cool imo, the lyrics going off when he wins the title is gonna make for a celebration he better bust out a couple dance moves


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443372835980857346


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Don’t fuck with Kenny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Bryan having R&B trap music as his theme is just strange lol


I like it A LOT more than his WWE theme


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Andrade genuinely makes me want to turn the TV off.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade still out here tryna recruit lol they should do a double turn and turn PAC heel instead


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Andrade starting his own Lucha stable?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww yeah, Andrade is gonna bring in some luchadores to challenge the Lucha Bros.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What? Needs more subtitles


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Once again far, far too many tag matches on tonight. Been a consistent issue with Dynamite.

Rampage desperately needs a second hour. They're too keen to give everyone their moment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody getting booed makes me happy inside


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody booed again 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> 10x better than the trash WWE one he had.


No its not.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Very random tag match


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Yo Cody that’s Kurt Angles Tna entrance


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> No its not.


It's just a fact bro lol. Multiple people in the thread agree, check it out. 

But it's just opinions anyways.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody's entrance lmao bruh it's only Dynamite


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> No its not.


Fucking awful. Gets worse every time I hear it. Absolutely no impact to it at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Cody just in this random tag match with guys he has no feud or anything going on with?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

this feels like its gonna be the start of a slow burn heel turn for cody Johnson takes the pin cody snaps


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

boo him out of the building!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oops, sorry, wrong gif.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Cody's entrance lmao bruh it's only Dynamite


It's called professional wrestling. Imagine complaining about pyro.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brandi is bad AF I’m glad she’s back on TV, out there looking like a chocolate bunny


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Cody sucks” chant 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody ignoring AA is more foreshadowing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Adapting said:


> It's just a fact bro lol. Multiple people in the thread agree, check it out.


Lol well if 1 or 2 people agree with you it must be true. Rap just doesn't fit Bryan.


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

Andrade's Spanglish is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Cody just in this random tag match with guys he has no feud or anything going on with?


his reality show is starting tonight. he is going to ensure all viewers stay tuned while hes getting huge boos and "you suck" chants.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Shotty Lee Johnson kinda boring


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I like it A LOT more than his WWE theme


His WWE theme was basic but had a bit of impact. This theme is just flat as fuck.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody needs to turn ASAP


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Shotty Lee Johnson kinda boring


He needs to team with Scorpio Sky and they can be the two most generic blandest boring wrestlers on the roster uniting as a team..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443372593050959875


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool! That reminded me of Taka Michinoku


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Dante got hella hang time on that top rope dive


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Dante hitting the killer spots in PIP


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

That progressive commercial was better than any wrestling promo I've seen in the past 20 years.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dante Martin is a completely different tier of athlete than everyone else on the AEW roster.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> His WWE theme was basic but had a bit of impact. This theme is just flat as fuck.


Yeah and it just sounds badly edited, like that bad quality Flight of The Valkyries intro then it just abruptly cuts into rap, so odd and not fitting at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dante Martin compensating for his light skin. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443372593050959875


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Dante Martin is a completely different tier of athlete than everyone else on the AEW roster.


Don't forget about PAC, Jack Evans, Marq Quen.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Dante Martin is a completely different tier of athlete than everyone else on the AEW roster.


seriously… his athleticism is ridiculously insane and rare.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_Adam Cole had to give Jungle Boy a low blow for the win.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443370426172837889_


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Cole vs Jungle Boy was great.

Too many people involved in the Bryan/Kenny feud in my opinion.

So it’s cool to boo Cody now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Dante Martin black? he's the whitest black guy of all time if so, never really paid attention to his BLM armband.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A vertebreaker as a 2 count is wild


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> seriously… his athleticism is ridiculously insane and rare.


AND he's only 20. Dudes got so many years ahead of him.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Is AJ ok with Punk experiencing Dante?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Dante Martin black? he's the whitest black guy of all time if so, never really paid attention to his BLM armband.


Yeah he's black. I got 2 younger brothers with his complexion. Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Looking like he hit the lights damn


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lee Johnson is absolutely useless. Shouldn't be going over a kid with upside like Dante.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


AEW's Flipochet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Arn laying truth bombs on Cody's bitch ass.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't really understand why Lee would go over Dante.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody is not happy 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Why have Dante eat another pin? TK must think he’s so over it doesn’t matter if he loses


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Don’t fall Arn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol Shotty Lee pinning Dante is terrible


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dante is the worst type of generic flippy CAW.


Randy Lahey said:


> Why have Dante eat another pin? TK must think he’s so over it doesn’t matter if he loses


Who cares? He's a nobody at this point.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Fall of Cody Rhodes


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

God damn Arn fucking murdering cody here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is MJF on the show tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Arn take it easy on the kid


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Arn for prime Minister of canada

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol ARN dumping Cody


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Sorry but this has been a awful booked Dynamite


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Every time I see excessive flippy doo dah by someone like Martin I just wanna see 98 Goldberg spear them outta their boots


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that's a peculiar way to start Cody's heel turn


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Don't forget about PAC, Jack Evans, Marq Quen.


Neither of those 3 guys are close. Good athletes for sure, but not in that class.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol Cody buried by Arn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All I got from that promo is Arn isn't afraid to shoot somebody with a glock


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They can try everything they want. Cody has to turn.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not one shot of Brandis ass. Jeez.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trophies said:


> All I got from that promo is Arn isn't afraid to shoot somebody with a glock


But only if he’s being car jacked


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

After that promo, I suddenly want to see a sequel to Gran Torino with Double A going peak boomer and popping a cap in some chumps who fuck with him and his car. >:]


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to see the classic double A back. Back days, he gave no shit to anyone even allies!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> All I got from that promo is Arn isn't afraid to shoot somebody with a glock


I mean he was basically saying Cody isn't listening to him and is being a dumb ass and he's done wasting his time on him.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> They can try everything they want. Cody has to turn.


His wife has been walking out the heel tunnel for weeks, it's happening but obviously they have their "reality" show to promote so it'll be a slowish turn.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Heel Cody needs eternally grumpy and mean Ole Anderson as his manager


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad Arn shut that down, we don’t need Cody getting his win back over Black let it go bruh


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Glad Arn shut that down, we don’t need Cody getting his win back over Black let it go bruh


I didn't take that from that promo. What I took is you got to stop being soft to get your win back, call me when you can listen.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, what do you know: Malakai Black wins and gets no fucking TV time. Cody loses, and the focus of the story is that Cody lost, not Malakai winning or where Malakai goes from here.

Nope. Story only focuses on Cody.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao Sting


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting couldn't climb over the barricade. Lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Total aside but does anyone know if Jake Wood is still the voice of the Geico Gecko? 🤣


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i could understand Punk on commentary if Jr wasn't there, or Tony wasn't there or Excalibur wasn't there, this just seems like a needles way for Tony to remind everyone "hey CM Punk is in my company! can't think of any feud or storyline for him so i'm just gonna plop him out here the entire night on commentary".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

they found a third Buck


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like TK doesn’t know what story to tell with Mox or Darby, but he knows they are mega over so they get thrown into random tag matches just to be on the show


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bdon said:


> Well, what do you know: Malakai Black wins and gets no fucking TV time. Cody loses, and the focus of the story is that Cody lost, not Malakai winning or where Malakai goes from here.
> 
> Nope. Story only focuses on Cody.


There's only 2 hours of TV. Relax....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i could understand Punk on commentary if Jr wasn't there, or Tony wasn't there or Excalibur wasn't there, this just seems like a needles way for Tony to remind everyone "hey CM Punk is in my company! can't think of any feud or storyline for him so i'm just gonna plop him out here the entire night on commentary".


Maybe he goes after Miro or Starks attacks him at some point


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought Cody was going to nut kick Arn lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sting couldn't climb over the barricade. Lmao


Even Superman had kryptonite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like TK doesn’t know what story to tell with Mox or Darby, but he knows they are mega over so they get thrown into random tag matches just to be on the show


honestly there isnt much for Mox right now and it feels like they are pushing towards Darby and sting chasing the tag titles


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like TK doesn’t know what story to tell with Mox or Darby, but he knows they are mega over so they get thrown into random tag matches just to be on the show


Kinda like what he's doing with Punk just constantly putting him on commentary, no idea how to use him but just throws him out there to show his face. Booker of the year here folks and absolutely clueless on how to use half his roster.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who is this dollar tree version of Trent?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> There's only 2 hours of TV. Relax....


Don't be using TNA excuses now, partner. Black absolutely should be on in some facet. There's still an hour left tho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Punk roasting Moxley on commentary lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox didn't even take his jacket off. 😀


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Squashed them faster than 2.0 and Garcia lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox looks like he needs a black and mild.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Mox didn't even take his jacket off. 😀


Mox knew it would he quick work lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

YESSSSS!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is MJF on the show tonight? i've not heard him mentioned.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Sting burying the jobber lol


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> Well, what do you know: Malakai Black wins and gets no fucking TV time. Cody loses, and the focus of the story is that Cody lost, not Malakai winning or where Malakai goes from here.
> 
> Nope. Story only focuses on Cody.


Thats one way of cody getting fair share of the deal in putting over "black" hehe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does Matt Hardy have a stable of 50 guys? makes zero sense.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Let the clusterfuck begin now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

16 men and only maybe 1 or 2 relevant ones LMFAO!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> There's only 2 hours of TV. Relax....


Shouldn’t that time go to the guy who fucking won!?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit “you’re not over, people just like the song” 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

16 man tag...Teddy Long on some shit tonight lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is going to be an absolute clusterfuck


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

where is my mind.. 🥰


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its a shame this clusterfuck of masked goofy jobbers is Brodie's legacy left in wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No Asslander? Booooo


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I am saving this gif for many futures usages


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Shouldn’t that time go to the guy who fucking won!?


Again as a Cody fan, you're not wrong lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

bdon said:


> Shouldn’t that time go to the guy who fucking won!?


you'd fucking be crying even if he was on tv there cause the cody feud would still be going


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

10 with a cool Deathstroke mask


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

I'll accept it for tonight but FUCK the dork order.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh god Punk is annoying and rambling right now


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

reamstyles said:


> Thats one way of cody getting fair share of the deal in putting over "black" hehe


It’s every fucking time with Cody. Win or fucking lose, the story coming out of the match and where the heat lies, stays on Cody.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why does Matt Hardy have a stable of 50 guys? makes zero sense.


He’s paying them for protection that’s why he’s called “Big Money Matt” it’s been said multiple times


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not looking forward to this


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tf is a 16 man tag team match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First time seeing Bear Country, but they seem pretty cool and I like that they're not afraid of doing high risk stuff like that double team splash attempt.

If they're actually a solid team, it'd be cool to see them find success as a swipe at how the WWE inexcusably failed to capitalize on Heavy Machinery's momentum.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They follow up one of the best Dynamites ever with this clown match? Absolutely incredible. Imagine all the people who heard everyone rave about last week and they tune in and see this circus.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> He’s paying them for protection that’s why he’s called “Big Money Matt” it’s been said multiple times


Its dumb, just a huge clusterfuck of random guys that all look completely different from one another following Matt Hardy around.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alan Angels with no mask?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So many baddies in AEW


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah…this show definitely won’t go down in the history books.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> His WWE theme was basic but had a bit of impact. This theme is just flat as fuck.


Disagree, his WWE theme was one of the worst themes in the entire company in my opinion, I absolutely couldn't stand it.

This at least has a nice base to it, the other one didn't even really sound like music tbh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tag in Colt, I want to hear what Punk says.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> They follow up one of the best Dynamites ever with this clown match? Absolutely incredible. Imagine all the people who heard everyone rave about last week and they tune in and see this circus.


I don’t think we ever get two hot shows in a row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Its dumb, just a huge clusterfuck of random guys that all look completely different from one another following Matt Hardy around.


I don’t disagree with that point lol I would’ve broke them up a long time ago, Butcher and Blade and Private Party should do their own thing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Tag in Colt, I want to hear what Punk says.


Lol I bet you he stays quiet


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I don’t think we ever get two hot shows in a row.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way too much to ask for.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match should just be a ridiculous spotfest. Don't know why they're bothering with wrestling moves LOL


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Damn...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pleas end this match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So she had to remind that pale geek that Brody was dead? LMFAO Lame


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

this is fucking awful. this makes NXT 2.0 look amazing


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Seriously do not care about -1 and all this Dark Order drama...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So she had to remind that pale geek that Brody was dead? LMFAO Lame


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay overly fake choreography.


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

So basically AEW has to bring out every single performer on it's roster on every single show every single week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So much cringe in one match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Holy shit this is corny and unnecessary


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spams of fucking moves, no psychology and worse yet, with fucking jobbers


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who the fuck is Jordan Jewel


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who the hell is legal


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was the absolute worst shit ive seen on wrestling TV this week, worse than Akira Tazawa vs Reggie.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn fucking this stupid shit.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

its a damn shame Silver never actually grew the guy has tons of charisma


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Screams INDY


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This show has sucked


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Can’t wait til Silver wins the TNT Title in Brodie’s honor


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


They´re back to the clown show..


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That last sequence of moves was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Make it stop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Might as well sign Enzo Amore


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Anna and Tay with these geeks has never made sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lio needs to be the gimmick he had with "MY MAN, BOBBY LASHLEY"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But where do they find the time to fit Lio in


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuck yeah, Lio Rush is unretiring. Kid worked his ass off on the indies during the pandemic.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

didnt this idiot retire?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Another geek


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Lio needs to be the gimmick he had with "MY MAN, BOBBY LASHLEY"


Could bring life to Brian Cage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They actually found a way to have a match that represents absolutely everything about the awful parts of modern.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Might as well sign Enzo Amore


Certified G 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

So Lio Rush is now a finance guy lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Em fucking barassing


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

izhack111 said:


> Another geek


how is he a geek?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MrMeeseeks said:


> didnt this idiot retire?


Yea like 5 times.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hangman really isn't coming back until that Dynamite in Viriginia, damn


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Em fucking barassing


Why?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Could bring life to Brian Cage


That’s the perfect move

“Brian! Brian! Brian!” Eh doesn’t have the same ring to it lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lio Rush? He could be a good manager, but no more children in the ring. He is even small for 2021.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sad Panda said:


> how is he a geek?


He isn't a meaty man guy like some of the users on this forum have fetish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Could bring life to Brian Cage


Would be great. He'd chant "Brian..Brian.Brian.." LOL


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

They might as well bring the janitor, Tony, his dad, the parking lot valets and a couple random members of the city council into this friggin' match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Could bring life to Brian Cage


Watch him join HFO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That’s the perfect move
> 
> “Brian! Brian! Brian!” Eh doesn’t have the same ring to it lol


Cage! Flex!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just Sammy/Miro and the women’s tag match left right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> So Lio Rush is now a finance guy lol


Dude is about to create a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Lio Rush? He could be a good manager, but no more children in the ring. He is even small for 2021.


Manager please. I could care less about his flippy shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

An emotionally charged car crash of a match. Understandably not everyone's cup of tea, but I loved it, particularly Brodie's wife lighting a fire under TDO's asses and that string of moves giving off Killer Instinct vibes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Dude is about to create a pyramid scheme.


That or hang with "Money Matt" LMFAO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443384146928226305


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio Rush is absolutely a big league wrestler, he's just very small. AEW should start a junior division.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> He isn't a meaty man guy like some of the users on this forum have fetish.


I feel like the word “geek” is thrown around constantly.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Would be great. He'd chant "Brian..Brian.Brian.." LOL


Lol


Geeee said:


> Watch him join HFO


Oh god


Prosper said:


> Just Sammy/Miro and the women’s tag match left right?


Yup


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Best promo in the business


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh Dan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Did he say FUZZY records?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lambert is such a great talker


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> you'd fucking be crying even if he was on tv there cause the cody feud would still be going


At least then the fucking winner of the feud would be on TV after he won.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dan Lambert gets such good content for his promos


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dan Lambert is the only guy in this company who can generate a legitimate and authentic reaction. That's real heat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Lio Rush is absolutely a big league wrestler, he's just very small. AEW should start a junior division.


This is why shit like the brand split works. Because he certainly has the talent. But AEW is so stacked in a united roster where do you put him together


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scorpio is boring that's why people don't pay attention


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

first loud what chants in AEW?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* These 80 man tag matches are the worst part of AEW. Jr. spends 5 minutes trying to justify the referee's incompetence, then all of them run into the ring at the same time making her look even more stupid.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I love Double A, Dan Lambert is the most based boomer going today. Shame that he has to be associated with that geek Ethan, though. :T


----------



## notthatkindamark (Sep 16, 2021)

Random old guy cutting very random promo with what's left of the locker room.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan Page is money.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shida, she might as well turn heel.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ethan Page is so much better than Scorpio Sky


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

notthatkindamark said:


> Random old guy cutting very random promo with what's left of the locker room.


He’s not random if you’ve watched the show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is the most Shida has talked ever shame she didn't do that when she was champ


Lumpy McRighteous said:


> As much as I love Double A, Dan Lambert is the most based boomer going today. Shame that he has to be associated with that geek Ethan, though. :T


Surely you mean Scorpio


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Shame they are wasting Dam Lambert on this team, but at least Ethan finally gets a mic.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida is hot as fuck. I'll be happy to see her back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YES Serena Deeb is back that match is gonna be awesome


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SHIDA AND SERENA!

Finally actual women's wrestlers return to Dynamite.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ethan page 🔥


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shida vs Serena is gonna be sick


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Serena Deeb is still sexy


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here we go!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matching gears...matching bootys.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eye candy match with each team wearing the same gear


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This packed roster and Tony Khan still manages to book such a lame tonight…


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh Alexander>>>>Ethan Page


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Will they give more than 20 minutes for the TNT title match? Sweet


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Shida, she might as well turn heel.


Fuck it have Shida and Serena team up to take out TayJay.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jr kinda pissy lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interested in this tag match. I like Anna but Penelope Ford and Bunny are interesting too, looking forward to seeing what they can do.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bimbofication done right. Lord have mercy.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Both partners wearing the same attires?
I think we're rady for a women tag team title belt soon...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can this feud end already?*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The matching gear is interesting. Maybe trying to give the teams more identity if women's tag belts are coming.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Oof


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Jr kinda pissy lol


I would be too if I got served a steak dinner and then the next week had to eat four day old Captain D's.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

notthatkindamark said:


> Random old guy cutting very random promo with what's left of the locker room.


There was literally nothing random about that segment....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*@Big Booty Bex Jamie is quickly becoming WF's sweetheart.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I would be too if I got served a steak dinner and then the next week had to eat four day old Captain D's.


Definitely wasn't expecting to see a Captain D's reference [emoji23]


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nobody’s jumped Punk yet 👀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Serena Deeb is still sexy


She's younger than she looks. I thought she was like a hot 42 year old, nope. Too much time tanning


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Definitely wasn't expecting to see a Captain D's reference [emoji23]


I was not expecting to feel the need to make one after last week, but here we are haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

lots of hot ass right now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I was not expecting to feel the need to make one after last week, but here we are haha.


[emoji23][emoji23] understandable


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tay takes the hottest pins.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No more fucking around and fake retirements Lio.

Good signing but will probs spend a lot of time on Dark unless he joins a faction or they start a junior division.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443384287236136960


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Surely you mean Scorpio


Nah, I meant Page because he's a geek. I will give him credit for getting in better shape, but he has no room to bitch about not getting TV time when he's merely a poor man's MJF.

And the only Scorpio in wrestling I'll acknowledge is 2 Cold, not some CAW-inspired black dude who is also inexplicably a vanilla midget.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at using the Stunner as a spot that you don't even fall down from. Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF? YES !!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THUNDER ROSA BACK ON TV!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Negative One - the luckiest lil man today


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

-1 hugging some tittays


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I will give credit to Penelope. Her sell on the rear naked choke was hilarious. O_O


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Rampage likely to have Danielson vs Nick Jackson and Thunder Rosa vs Jade vs Nyla. Quite big.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I will give credit to Penelope. Her sell on the rear naked choke was hilarious. O_O


Haha I was thinking the same thing. Those eyes were hilarious. I stopped reading after you said Penelope and rear naked though.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

French Connection said:


> Both partners wearing the same attires?
> I think we're rady for a women tag team title belt soon...


If it means Anna Jay and Jamie Hayter's tasty selves finally becoming champions in some capacity, I'm all for it. <3


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby and MJF?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoa lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Never thought I'd hear Bruce Prichard name drop on AEW lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Most of the audience has no idea who Bruce Prichard is heh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 of AEW's originals, young bucks


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Meh....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol was MJF threatening to leave for WWE by invoking Bruce Pritchard lol?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443389043677483014


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF has been on fire since that shit program with Jericho.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF threatening to jump to WWE is top heel shit.

When he mentioned MLW, I thought he might bring out the Dynasty.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn what a dick LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF going for that nuclear heat.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol MJF is fucking great


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This got personal real quick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> MJF threatening to jump to WWE is top heel shit.
> 
> When he mentioned MLW, I thought he might bring out the Dynasty.


Me too, was hoping for them to join him and kick out Wardlow


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn MJF bringing this up


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

MJF vs Darby? 2 guys who cant afford losses right now? Makes sense lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What’s up with AEW using dead people for angles?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is fantastic stuff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boxingfan said:


> What’s up with AEW using dead people for angles?


I'm surprised everybody is so into them using dead folk lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Darby sounds like Lashley lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Darby sounds like Lashley lol


LMAOOO. He does.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty good shit...MJF always going to extremes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Never thought I'd hear Bruce Prichard name drop on AEW lol


Maxwell mentioning that strawberry-faced swine was truly devilish and yet another solid example of his impeccable heelishness.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm surprised everybody is so into them using dead folk lol


Weird to do it on a show dedicated to a guy who died tragically less than a year ago too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Casino ladder match next week means someone is gonna fast track the rankings. Hangman pls!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rampage looks great. Thunder Rosa better win.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boxingfan said:


> What’s up with AEW using dead people for angles?


Least they dont bang dead people like in the WWE jk sorry i just had to say that HAHAHA


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Casino ladder match should be bad ass


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anniversary show should be a banger too they gotta book Black in a match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Weird to do it on a show dedicated to a guy who died tragically less than a year ago too.


I mean I'm for it if the talent is. But usually this at least wrestling media wise is classed as carny Vince shit. MJF is having back to back feuds based on disrespecting dead folk. Wonder if this one will be called out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Anniversary show should be a banger too they gotta book Black in a match.


Black vs Cody 3:

Cody's got a gun


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Nobody care of Guevara in NY


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Been waiting all week for this, I have no idea who’s gonna win


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443390394247569411


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

MJF/Darby should be an interesting feud. MJF cut a great promo.

Miro/Sammy... happy to finally get to this. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PUNK is million times better than Jericho on the announce booth


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Doesn’t Sammy have to win? Why do the stuff with Fuego if the end of the story isn’t Sammy winning?


----------



## ty1990 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wasn’t Bray meant to debut tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

ty1990 said:


> Wasn’t Bray meant to debut tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443389043677483014


Probably one of the legends, Undertaker?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Been waiting all week for this, I have no idea who’s gonna win


Kinda tough call i have no idea who will win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I'd absolutely love to hang out with Miro and go crusading with him in order to retake Jerusalem.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

elo said:


> Probably one of the legends, Undertaker?


Lifetime contract..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn how many times are they gonna book New York


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

elo said:


> Probably one of the legends, Undertaker?


Taker has a lifetime contract with WWE.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

3venflow said:


> ...or they start a junior division.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443384287236136960


I been thinking about this for a hot minute. This ain't WWE who hate everyone that's not the main event, this is AEW. If they made a Cruiserweight/X Division/Light Heavyweight Championship and put it on the same level as the AEW Heavyweight Championship, they could get all types of wrestling on lock.

They have Pac, Darby, Jungle Boy, Orange, Sammy, Evans, Sabian, and Sonny, all of whom were there from day 1. And now you have Syadal, Starks, Rush, Cole, etc. etc. all under contract or within arms reach. Pull the trigger on this belt! Hell you can even add Fenix to the group if/when he splits from Penta.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy isnt as small and skinny as he once was


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

In a bit late … that hurricanana of the top rope by jungle boy was incredible


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> Damn how many times are they gonna book New York


Chicago has been booked more times, in November again


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Miro always seems to botch whenever I see him wrestle in AEW...never understood the hype about this guy.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Damn how many times are they gonna book New York


They seem to be hitting the bigger cities then will probably branch off when the time comes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Doesn’t Sammy have to win? Why do the stuff with Fuego if the end of the story isn’t Sammy winning?


Great heel heat for Miro. Winning some losers care then beating up his knight in shining armor is some real villain shit


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Prosper said:


> Damn how many times are they gonna book New York


Till it stops being hot!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro is so damn good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro is dominating this match more than others, funny enough. Makes me think more that they're having Sammy go over. I have a feeling if Miro was retaining, Sammy would've had a hot start against him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Fuego appears, Sammy wins.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

elo said:


> Probably one of the legends, Undertaker?


I bet it is is Road Dogg. He has been involve with enough stuff to be interesting, but wouldn't be someone that other promotions would be dying to sign.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

5 minutes!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What da hell did Sammy just do


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sammy isnt as small and skinny as he once was


Sammy followed Vegeta's advice in order to go from a Spanish god to a Spanish hoss.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy is a great baby face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF didnt mention Sammy's name did he in the 'young up and comer; promo?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If miro loses, lana will need to come in to shake things up for him hahaha


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> MJF didnt mention Sammy's name did he in the 'young up and comer; promo?


He did


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Sammy is a great baby face


It also helps a lot that he has a literal baby face, too. :^)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good lord that kick...and kick out!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy's gonna sneak this, I can feel it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit, Fuego is there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, Miro lost


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shitttttt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy!!! First title!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAAMMMMMYYYYYYYY


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

WOW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Huge moment for Sammy. Another homegrown talent getting a huge win.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Classic JR


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Why??


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

FUCK YEAH SAAAAMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great Match!! Either on wins is the good ending


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit Sammy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AFUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome! Sammy winning was a great touch for this show.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dude JR please fucking retire. I can't believe Punk had to save his ass


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammmmmmmyyyyyy


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

SMH


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tremendous match. Well deserved win for Sammy!!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol that’s how they get us to watch the Cody show


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TheFiend666 said:


> Dude JR please fucking retire. I can't believe Punk had to save his ass


What did he said?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TheFiend666 said:


> Dude JR please fucking retire. I can't believe Punk had to save his ass


What did he do this time? Missed it.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Holy ZFUCK [email protected]

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was fuckin great, Sammy Guevara deserved that tenfold


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFiend666 said:


> Dude JR please fucking retire. I can't believe Punk had to save his ass


What happened, what did JR do? LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was unexpected.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What a phenomenal main event.

So happy for Sammy, he deserves it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great opener and main event tonight.

What a moment for Sammy. He's often felt like the one left out of the spotlight from the '4 Pillars' due to being in Jericho's shadow but this was his moment.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Rematch should be awesome at full gear.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match. Miro's reign still had some legs, and I don't like how the neck storyline they'd been building up didn't really play much of a factor in the finish. 

Good moment for Sammy though. Beating Miro is a big moment and getting the title is a big moment for him.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm happy for Sammy but wanted more of Miro with the belt..


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Did jr call him rusev? Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excited to see Sammy getting a big push as a singles star.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kinda sucks the crowd that brought the "what" chants to AEW get a big title change LOL.

Happy for Sammy though!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Rematch should be awesome at full gear.


Clean win for Sammy, Miro won't get one - he may win the #1 contenders ladder match next week though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice touch by Sammy to use the tornado DDT in tribute to Fuego.

Great match and absolutely main event-worthy. I liked how poetic it was that in tribute to Brodie, both a new TNT Champion was crowned *and* Sammy's gear was very reminiscent of The Dark Order's color scheme.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443395203616882693


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait what did JR do this time


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> What did he said?


When sammy went to the top rope he was like I dont understand why Sammy is doing this I guess he has another move and Punk had to say well it takes a lot to beat a person like Miro he needs to do this. IDK just made it seem like sammy was doing the wrong thing


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro wins the title back with Lana at Full Gear?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

but remember guys


#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good match. Miro's reign still had some legs, and I don't like how the neck storyline they'd been building up didn't really play much of a factor in the finish.
> 
> Good moment for Sammy though. Beating Miro is a big moment and getting the title is a big moment for him.


how didnt it? most of sammys offense was targeting it and the set up to his finisher was a knee to the top of the head impacting the neck


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

TheFiend666 said:


> When sammy went to the top rope he was like I dont understand why Sammy is doing this I guess he has another move and Punk had to say well it takes a lot to beat a person like Miro he needs to do this. IDK just made it seem like sammy was doing the wrong thing


He was right though, you hit a finisher go for the pin.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Sorry for doubting you good old JR.


Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Miro wins the title back with Lana at Full Gear?


thats what i think. lana will help him out to even it with fuego lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TheFiend666 said:


> When sammy went to the top rope he was like I dont understand why Sammy is doing this I guess he has another move and Punk had to say well it takes a lot to beat a person like Miro he needs to do this. IDK just made it seem like sammy was doing the wrong thing


That doesn't sound so bad. They just disagreed


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Julia and Lee Johnson are together? Fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

From Fightful Select:
“For what it's worth, concerning an interesting name that Wrestling Inc's Raj Giri has heard is no longer under WWE contract-- Fightful had recently heard that Shane McMahon was no longer with the company. However, when we inquired with WWE reps, we were told he was "still a WWE talent and under a deal." However, it was also noted that he's rarely if ever at WWE offices anymore.”


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW army and Dark Order members came out to celebrate but not the Inner Circle after all Sammy's been through with them? Jericho should've gone out and hugged his protege.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Miro wins the title back with Lana at Full Gear?


Oh no, please no Lana.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bobby Fish!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443395314740875267


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful Select:
> “For what it's worth, concerning an interesting name that Wrestling Inc's Raj Giri has heard is no longer under WWE contract-- Fightful had recently heard that Shane McMahon was no longer with the company. However, when we inquired with WWE reps, we were told he was "still a WWE talent and under a deal." However, it was also noted that he's rarely if ever at WWE offices anymore.”


Sweato Mac is All Elite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, please no Lana.


She can re-marry Miro on AEW TV now LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> AEW army and Dark Order members came out to celebrate but not the Inner Circle after all Sammy's been through with them? Jericho should've gone out and hugged his protege.


I think in kayfabe, Jericho's not there thanks to Jorge Masvidal kneeing his head in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Bobby Fish!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443395314740875267


While Adam Cole comes out and watches both LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> She can re-marry Miro on AEW TV now LOL


Until Kip Sabian double cucks him and they swap wives


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> He was right though, you hit a finisher go for the pin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


I mean to each his own. It wasnt like a botch but idk it just made it seem like he was confused lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful Select:
> “For what it's worth, concerning an interesting name that Wrestling Inc's Raj Giri has heard is no longer under WWE contract-- Fightful had recently heard that Shane McMahon was no longer with the company. However, when we inquired with WWE reps, we were told he was "still a WWE talent and under a deal." However, it was also noted that he's rarely if ever at WWE offices anymore.”


If Vince's SON joins AEW I'd think he would just drop dead right where he stands.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Happy for Sammy but I'm about to be that complaining mark fan.

Jungle Boy and Adam Cole are kicking out of destroyers and full-speed knees to the head. But the bigger Miro gets pinned by one flip...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t even give a shit about the 16 man match now. Sammy winning was so fucking awesome.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

ET_Paul said:


> Happy for Sammy but I'm about to be that complaining mark fan.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Adam Cole are kicking out of destroyers and full-speed knees to the head. But the bigger Miro gets pinned by one flip...


it was more than one flip. He took the header into the exposed turnbuckle, the tornado ddt which incorporates the neck angle and fungo angle and then the flip which is also his finisher.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> I don’t even give a shit about the 16 man match now. Sammy winning was so fucking awesome.


It’s funny how a moment can overcome a relatively ho hum show


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Sweato Mac is All Elite.


Invasion angle confirmed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So, Sammy vs Bobby Fish in his first defense (Fish's tweet looked deliberate), shades of the Cody open challenge era. I wonder if it could foreshadow a Sammy vs Adam Cole match for the belt?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

holy shit we’re getting promos during Rhodes to the top?! This is great


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bobby Fish vs Sammy for the belt confirmed. Only thing is people will say is so much for the rankings lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy winning means all of AEW's official titles are held by day one guys despite all the big signings. Kenny, Sammy, Britt and Lucha Brothers. 2020 signing Starks holds the unrecognised FTW belt.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Bobby Fish next week wow


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy vs Bobby Fish lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Sammy winning means all of AEW's official titles are held by day one guys despite all the big signings. Kenny, Sammy, Britt and Lucha Brothers. 2020 signing Starks holds the unrecognised FTW belt.


They need to do this. WWE NXT 2.0 is doing the same pushing new faces for the future. AEW has no choice but to do that too.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Sammy winning means all of AEW's official titles are held by day one guys despite all the big signings. Kenny, Sammy, Britt and Lucha Brothers. 2020 signing Starks holds the unrecognised FTW belt.


but remember only the wwe guys they brought in are gonna go over the day ones


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Sammy winning means all of AEW's official titles are held by day one guys despite all the big signings. Kenny, Sammy, Britt and Lucha Brothers. 2020 signing Starks holds the unrecognised FTW belt.


but Chip Chipperson said WWE guys were overrunning AEW?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok is dynamite over now or do they expect us to sit through the Cody show?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bobby Fish coming in to do that job for Sammy, nice.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't believe they want us to believe the Biracial baby promo was good


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful Select:
> “For what it's worth, concerning an interesting name that Wrestling Inc's Raj Giri has heard is no longer under WWE contract-- Fightful had recently heard that Shane McMahon was no longer with the company. However, when we inquired with WWE reps, we were told he was "still a WWE talent and under a deal." However, it was also noted that he's rarely if ever at WWE offices anymore.”


lmao. even if its for one night only. i would love to see that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443399424277942275
I really hope they wait until Full Gear for this, just a little over a month away


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m


scshaastin said:


> Ok is dynamite over now or do they expect us to sit through the Cody show?


I’m guessing this will be an extension of Dynamite. It’s actually really smart. . Keeps the viewer engaged.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> but Chip Chipperson said WWE guys were overrunning AEW?





MrMeeseeks said:


> but remember only the wwe guys they brought in are gonna go over the day ones


AEW Frontline New Blood vs Main Event Millionaire's Mafia!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stormbringer said:


> AEW Frontline New Blood vs Main Event Millionaire's Mafia!!!!!


Man Russo really fucked over The New Blood. Just gave them all rip-off gimmicks of all the old wrestlers LOL


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

An absolutely loaded show with some hit and miss moments. The hits land well, but boy when they miss - it ain’t pretty. 

TayJay should never happen again. Female tag wrestling should never happen again.

Fast forward El Idolo into the death triangle before he drowns. I’m begging you. 

I never asked for Lio Rush. Especially not JBL style. 

I never asked for Men of the Year. Just give me Jorge Masvidal and Paige Van Zant with Dan Lambert and American top team. 

The Miro L was totally overbooked, holy cow.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bit Bitterson said:


> An absolutely loaded show with some hit and miss moments. The hits land well, but boy when they miss - it ain’t pretty.


You listed a whole lot of misses, what were the hits for you?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jungle boy v cole - Haven’t seen Much of cole but gotta say I am impressed. Great match.
Tag match - lol at Cody getting boos. Can’t wait for the heel turn. Arn delivered.
Six man tag - meh. Good to see sting
Unpopular opinion - I want soho to win the title
16 man tag - understand why they did it, but nope
Unpopular opinion - I like Scorpio sky even though he isn’t great at promos
Women’s tag - fine, worth my time
MJF - gold as usual. Even though I don’t think he is that great bell to bell, he does get you excited for his matches 
main event - how cool. We all love Sammy.

8/10
viewership will be 1.2 million
viewership should be 2 million


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> Unpopular opinion - I like Scorpio sky even though he isn’t great at promos


You're uninvited from my WF yacht party.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

TK proving he has no fucking clue how to book. Sammy could have waited a while.. hes young and still green....but these dipshit millenials have no patience. Miro was being built up as a beast....now he gets beat by a guy half his size. TKs midget fetish continues. I swear this company is bipolar... 2 outstanding episodes of Dynamite followed up by this turd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

-Adam Cole vs Jungle Boy was awesome and delivered the way I knew it would. Adam Cole's crowd reactions are great and surpassed Jungle Boy's tonight. His theme music is so fire. I predicted Jungle Boy winning this because I couldn't see Adam Cole going over clean, but the fact that it was dirty makes it fine by me. They definitely should run this back in the future. The post match promo between Omega and Bryan was also well done and builds on their heat further. "Kenny No Balls" is a thing now lol. 

-I wonder what tag team Andrade will be calling up to have the Lucha Bros defend the AAA Tag titles against. Seeing them rocking double gold was cool to see, they need to come out with all the gold from now on. 

-Cody/Lee Johnson vs Dante/Sydal was surprisingly good. Dante is a freak of nature, the kid's hangtime is ridiculous. Arn's promo on Cody afterwards was scathing, completely buried him six feet deep. Cody's slow burn to going heel continues. Can't wait for the night it actually happens. @bdon was right though, Black should have been on the show in some capacity. 

-Mox/Kingston/Darby squashes Bear Country and the other guy pretty convincingly. Crazy that 2.0 and Daniel Garcia lasted longer. Sting not being able to climb the barricade was funny though lol, you can see the smile on his face pretty much being like "Fuck that lemme walk my old ass around" 😂 

-The 16 man tag was a clusterfuck of garbage. Nice seeing Amanda Huber and nice to spotlight Brodie again but they could have done it in a better way than this. HFO needs to just break up already.

-Lio Rush is unretired! lol The guy is great in the ring, though he's quite small even by cruiserweight standards. @RapShepard had a great suggestion to pair him up with Brian Cage like he was with Lashley, which would be the perfect move for him and could get Cage going in the right direction. I like the new investor gimmick though seeing as I'm highly interested in that stuff in real life.

-Dope promo from MOTY and Dan Lambert, they just let them go out there and talk for 3-5 minutes which was good. These guys are dead in the water as a tag team without Lambert though so its good that they're together. Ethan Page as a solo guy is a different convo though, I think the guy is top class. 

-Good to see Shida cut a promo. Happy that Serena Deeb is back. She's one of the top 5 female in-ring talents in the industry easily. The Anniversary show match should be a banger.

-Anna Jay/Tay Conti vs Ford/Bunny was terrible. The eye candy was great though. Loved the Britt Baker promo before this though, I'd love to see more of Jamie Hayter as well.

-The MJF/Darby promo was phenomenal. MJF really cuts deep for his heat. Can't believe they actually brought up the real life accident involving Darby and his uncle. I mean damn MJF's heat is out of control. The Bruce Pritchard line was dope, threatening to leave for WWE if Tony Khan doesn't give him what he wants was great stuff. Loved this. Darby vs MJF needs to build for Full Gear though, I wouldn't book this on TV.

-Sammy winning the title capped off what was an average show. Sammy's flip to the outside, his Spanish fly, and his 630 spash looked beautiful. Great main event. Miro could have held the title longer as his reign still felt fresh, but Sammy winning was the right move. This is his biggest win in AEW alongside getting the victory for IC at Stadium Stampede. He's gonna be great as a single's star. 

Enjoyable show tonight that had a great opener and a great main event with some good promo stuff in between. The in-ring stuff between the opener and the close was pretty bad tonight though outside of the Cody match, but AEW will always give you a reason to not feel like you wasted your time in one way or the other. Sammy Guevara's title win upped my overall rating for tonight's show for sure. Was definitely going for the 6.5 but the feel-good moment means I go higher than the rest of the show itself actually deserved. Next week looks great.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> You listed a whole lot of misses, what were the hits for you?


Almost everything else lands well enough.

Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole can’t miss.

The Elite segment with Bryan Danielson worked well enough.

MJF and Darby Allin was rock solid.

That moment where Negative One throws the opera at Evil Uni will forever live in my heart. Mrs Huber yelling at Dark Order to get their act together was also wholesome.

DMD and SoHo package was nice.

Moxley six man tag worked well.


The show was absolutely choca-block. What did you like? I’m not trying to come off negative, I LOVE AEW.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I gotta say that kenny omega is such a funny guy. Seems danielson will go against all the elite to get to him again.

I like the young pillars thing that mjf mentioned, he hasn't beat darby?, or they have never fight before?

Great main event, love that win but I thought he was going to pin miro after the ddt but when with the overkill, better that way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> -Cody/Lee Johnson vs Dante/Sydal was surprisingly good. Dante is a freak of nature, the kid's hangtime is ridiculous. Arn's promo on Cody afterwards was scathing, completely buried him six feet deep. Cody's slow burn to going heel continues. Can't wait for the night it actually happens. @bdon was right though, Black should have been on the show in some capacity.


It’s literally every time. This is exactly how every one of his feuds have ended. Win or lose, and he is going to make sure he makes the end of the feud about himself. How many goddamn times do I have to point this out? At what point do you and these other mf’ers admit that Cody makes sure the heat stays on him..?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Joe Gill said:


> TK proving he has no fucking clue how to book. Sammy could have waited a while.. hes young and still green....but these dipshit millenials have no patience. Miro was being built up as a beast....now he gets beat by a guy half his size. TKs midget fetish continues. I swear this company is bipolar... 2 outstanding episodes of Dynamite followed up by this turd.


Dan Lambert?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Julia and Lee Johnson are together? Fuck


Where have you been?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

bdon said:


> It’s literally every time. This is exactly how every one of his feuds have ended. Win or lose, and he is going to make sure he makes the end of the feud about himself. How many goddamn times do I have to point this out? At what point do you and these other mf’ers admit that Cody makes sure the heat stays on him..?


When did fans start booing Cody for real though? Was it really after the racial harmony promo? We're "fans" really tilted about that promo?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I predict that Andrade's team is Laredo Kid, who has already been on Dynamite a couple times and El Hijo Del Vikingo, this kid is pretty much on the same tier as The Lucha Bros for crazy shit and has a really cool look.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> It’s literally every time. This is exactly how every one of his feuds have ended. Win or lose, and he is going to make sure he makes the end of the feud about himself. How many goddamn times do I have to point this out? At what point do you and these other mf’ers admit that Cody makes sure the heat stays on him..?


But you have got to be happy the crowd has turned on him. I don’t think they were expecting that.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm so happy that they finally pulled the trigger and gave Sammy some gold. He definitely earned it, and the long term story building with Fuego paid off.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> But you have got to be happy the crowd has turned on him. I don’t think they were expecting that.


I’m proud that the fans grew to see what I was getting blasted for on this very website as early as November 2019. I seen the signs and read the room. Every wrestling locker room has those guys, and Cody was clearly the most obvious one.

I didn’t see Jericho in that light, but he has shown himself to be another that refuses to let the heat leave him.


Stormbringer said:


> When did fans start booing Cody for real though? Was it really after the racial harmony promo? We're "fans" really tilted about that promo?


Fans began to boo when they did the Brass Ring ladder match. Cody played it hurt, laying in the tunnel and watching the action, only to return under the cliche of “the injured and hurt babyface refuses to lose” bullshit, trying to garner sympathy for himself in a match that was full of guys who could better use that opportunity to get themselves over. He came out of the tunnel limping, expecting to hear cheers, and what he got was boos. That’s the earliest I can remember the boos beginning.

The fact he then does the awesome back and forth with Penta, but he no sells the arm breaker the next Dynamite was more BS that shouldn’t have happened.

The patriotism pandering, whiny bitch promo seemed to be the last straw with the fans. Props to the live crowds.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

how was the show ? i have not had any time to watch it yet and not really reading threads to avoid.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> how was the show ? i have not had any time to watch it yet and not really reading threads to avoid.


It had an excellent opening match and main event and 1 really terrible clusterfuck of a match. Then some interesting segments. The crowd did a lot of chants that you would typically hear from WWE crowds.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> It had an excellent opening match and main event and 1 really terrible clusterfuck of a match. Then some interesting segments. The crowd did a lot of chants that you would typically hear from WWE crowds.


clusterfuck of a main event ? i dont know how anyone can think tony is a good booker. every week the main event is mostly the weakest part of the show. very bad.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> clusterfuck of a main event ? i dont know how anyone can think tony is a good booker. every week the main event is mostly the weakest part of the show. very bad.


I am pretty sure he is talking about the 16 man match being a clusterfuck, not the main event. The main event was great this week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> clusterfuck of a main event ? i dont know how anyone can think tony is a good booker. every week the main event is mostly the weakest part of the show. very bad.


No the main event was great. Sorry if I was unclear. I was indeed talking about the 16-man tag match. I'm not even sure it's possible to make a 16-man tag match good LOL


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stormbringer said:


> When did fans start booing Cody for real though? Was it really after the racial harmony promo? We're "fans" really tilted about that promo?


After the neck tattoo was got imo


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> how was the show ? i have not had any time to watch it yet and not really reading threads to avoid.


Malakai did not beat Cody. Cody lost. And Arn told him to piss off. That’s the story coming out of last week.

Oh! And Malakai winning didn’t earn him TV time. Shocker eh?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It was a 2 match Dynamite - but oh those 2 matches

Cole and JB delivered. I think everybody can stop talking about JBs size - he was bigger than Cole. Great match

and Sammy v Miro delivered - all while keeping Miro still looking strong

some good promos here and there too

good Dynamite - 7/10


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Very good episode tonight.

Adam had his best match in months with jungle boy and jungle notches another great singles performance.

The Elite promo, you seen one you've seen em all

Im just going to lump all the tags together as follows. Ladies first.

1. It was mercifully short.

2. Dante's stock continues to rise, I continue to hate Lee Johnson, the Cody boos continues to be fantastic and sydal is so underrated. Arn's post match promo was fantastic 

3. Your bog standard mox trios match. 

4. That clusterfuck I despised. I get that it was a brodie tribute match but I hate anything more than 3 on 3

Dan Lamberts promo didn't land. It's the same points. The horse is dead. He needs back and forth otherwise his just a soundboard. Sky cut a solid promo for him. Page was the star promo

The MJF Darby promo segment was fantastic. Just great work from both men.

Sammy vs miro capped off a great night. Loved the story telling and callbacks. Sammy winning was the right choice.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Thoughts:
1. Tonight was a response to the All Elite Whites criticism of last week's show. I give them credit for recognizing the need for diversity, but they can't fix this overnight and we all know it. They don't have a black male star that we can really say is going to be a world champion. They have Jade in the women's division, but they don't have a black team like Harlem Heat who regularly carries the tag titles (not some team that is always on the cusp of winning) or a black upper mid-card singles wrestler. They have other great wrestlers of color like Fenix, Penta, Andrade and Starks (I am honestly not sure what his background is), but they don't have someone like Willie Mack or Moose.

2. Unfortunately, tonight was boring.

3. Sammy? Really? Why? If it was OC, Hangman, Mox, Luchasaurus, Moose or Sting, I could get it. Sting's last title reign-- I like the idea just for the idea (no angle needed). This just deflated Miro in my eyes and didn't put over someone on the verge of blowing up.

4.Where are Black and Pac?


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Good show. 

It just lost creditability with the HFO Vs Dark order and Cassidy. Have to deduct two points when Cassidy shows up on every show. 

Enjoyed the opener and main event. Delighted for Sammy. It's good long term story they built with him.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Shida vs Deeb is AEW’s women equivalent of Omega vs Bryan. I can’t wait for this match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have to give my apologies to TK. I bitched and complained about how you gave the television viewing audience steak last week and bologna sandwiches this week based on that 16 man tag match, but he booked a very, very stellar follow up show to last week, a missing Malakai Black notwithstanding.

On the heels of last week, TK was very, very fucking sly with the story-telling tonight. So sly was he that I’d venture he had some Kenny Omega subtlety to his bookings.

He knew last week was going to draw a BUNCH of fucking eyes. Kenny and Bryan was going to deliver. He gave new audiences a taste of where the company currently stood - Kenny and Bryan, Punk, Cody and Black, yadda yadda yadda.

Now those new fans showed up this week expecting to see more of that, but what they got was Luke Perry’s kid having his W stolen from him by the dastardly Adam Cole, what they got was MJF informing them of who the four young pillars of the company, what they got was MJF then tearing a hole to the very pits of Darby Allin’s soul about his past, what they got was a simple look into Darby’s mental toughness by not letting MJF break him, and what they got was Sammy going over this undefeated monster.

Of course they touched on fallout to Kenny vs Bryan, had some fallout to Cody’s loss, etc, but this show was mainly about the future. 

For Dynamite and TK, these two shows were a near perfect advertisement to anyone just now tuning into the company and giving them a chance, giving them a taste of who AEW is: last week was a tale of who we ARE, and this week was a tale of where we are going. 

Great, great way to handle all of this. Hats off, TK.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> I have to give my apologies to TK. I bitched and complained about how you gave the television viewing audience steak last week and bologna sandwiches this week based on that 16 man tag match, but he booked a very, very stellar follow up show to last week, a missing Malakai Black notwithstanding.
> 
> On the heels of last week, TK was very, very fucking sly with the story-telling tonight. So sly was he that I’d venture he had some Kenny Omega subtlety to his bookings.
> 
> ...


Well written.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I have to give my apologies to TK. I bitched and complained about how you gave the television viewing audience steak last week and bologna sandwiches this week based on that 16 man tag match, but he booked a very, very stellar follow up show to last week, a missing Malakai Black notwithstanding.
> 
> On the heels of last week, TK was very, very fucking sly with the story-telling tonight. So sly was he that I’d venture he had some Kenny Omega subtlety to his bookings.
> 
> ...


legend post and spot-on

‘look at all these young guys’ was the message


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Great show. My favorite parts were Sammy winning the TNT title, the Dark Order segment and the Adam Cole-Jungle Boy match.

There are really FIVE young pillars of AEW: Sammy, Darby, JB, MJF....and Ricky Starks.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Big Booty Bex Jamie is quickly becoming WF's sweetheart.*


Boss, y'all (Definition of Technician, Dolorian, LifeInCattleClass, Catalanotto, Platt) have been too much for me this week.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

All hail MJF.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

The sooner the elite are out of the main event scene the better. 

Dark order.. no.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> I really want Sammy to win tonight. That’s how I know he won’t.


I’m so glad I was mistaken.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow can’t believe Sammy won! Great moment. Interested to see where Miro goes from here.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally caught dynamite. The Elite is just trash. such nerdy heels. I know Kenny wanted to change it up to a funny random heel which totally makes sense. But after he turns face for a while i hope his next heel turn goes back to his dark ages version.

sorry guys but i also feel aew is feeling to much like wwe now with wwe feeling crowds. aew is losing its own little spark. Its likely just a better version of wwe but that is not what so many of us wanted. Still lots of great things about aew but just pointing that out. 

cm punk announcing even once no thanks.


cody looked like he wanted to cry as always with Arn talking to him. so what ive got out of the feud with black is that as we have all been saying the shine is on cody. this is why i keep telling people its not about wins or loses, that doesn't matter here.



as always tony using any excuse he can to make dark order look like they are liked with cheap attachments.


fucking stupid that the fans chanted cm punk through out the show. would have never happened if he was not sitting at the announce team. It just takes away from the product. isant that what wwe losers do ? instead of engaging they just try to take over the show.


crowd mood lighting continues to be a negative for the product. We cant see the crowd or the reactions. It actually makes the space look smaller 


mjf promos on point as always. 

Sammy winning was unexpected but the right choice to take it. Miro sold that match well. Hopefully he gets a good run. Nice to see a good main event and not those endless trash group matches !


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> I know Kenny wanted to change it up to a funny random heel which totally makes sense. But after he turns face for a while i hope his next heel turn goes back to his dark ages version.





shandcraig said:


> Sammy winning was unexpected but the right choice to take it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I have to give my apologies to TK. I bitched and complained about how you gave the television viewing audience steak last week and bologna sandwiches this week based on that 16 man tag match, but he booked a very, very stellar follow up show to last week, a missing Malakai Black notwithstanding.
> 
> On the heels of last week, TK was very, very fucking sly with the story-telling tonight. So sly was he that I’d venture he had some Kenny Omega subtlety to his bookings.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. 

Brilliant show that actually showed they can show a different pace to just putting out all their top stars.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> finally caught dynamite. The Elite is just trash. such nerdy heels. I know Kenny wanted to change it up to a funny random heel which totally makes sense. But after he turns face for a while i hope his next heel turn goes back to his dark ages version.
> 
> sorry guys but i also feel aew is feeling to much like wwe now with wwe feeling crowds. aew is losing its own little spark. Its likely just a better version of wwe but that is not what so many of us wanted. Still lots of great things about aew but just pointing that out.
> 
> ...


The Bryan and Kenny story ends when Bryan, the babyface, fully brings out the Best Bout Machine in Kenny. This has Hogan/Joker Sting vibes to it.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It was a good show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome show. Crowd was kind of disappointing. Seemed like a WWE crowd more than AEW crowd tbh. 

Jungleboy is quickly becoming one of the best wrestlers in the roster. It's amazing how far he has come in the last 2 years. It's like this guy gets better everytime he enters the ring and it shows the next match. Cole sold it just right, before ending with a heel win. 

Elite/DB promo was cool. Idk what else to add here. I guess it's DB vs Omega 2 for full gear. Idk how I feel about it yet. I think doing this match for the title is a mistake in the long run but we will see. 

Cody booed, Lee pulling him like a bitch to take control and actually win. Arn basically served him shit for calling out Black. Great character development off the heels of Malakai win. That's how you give your feuds weight. Malakai win mattered and here it shows. Clearly going somewhere and I'm interested. 

DO got back together. I think the whole dissention thing was for Amanda to fix. So that's that. Cool tribute match. 

Anna jay has somehow gotten hotter and worse in the ring since her return. Nothing too bad but I remember her being much better in the ring before her injury. 

MJF promo was the best segment of the night for me. Darby vs MJF will be fire. So looking forward to it. 

Crowd whating sky and Ethan was shitty. Both men are actually good (especially Ethan Page) and did a solid promo. 

Sammy Sammy Sammy!. Unpredictable finish, pleasant surprise. Wasn't expecting this outcome. I thought this would stretch till Full Gear. Which I still think it will for a rematch. Good match, great climax. That 630 splash looks like it hurts because it's always at an angle and at high speed. 

Enjoyed the show. Punk was great on commentary.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Elite does kinda take away from Cole, they're goofy as hell.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> The Bryan and Kenny story ends when Bryan, the babyface, fully brings out the Best Bout Machine in Kenny. This has Hogan/Joker Sting vibes to it.



maybe this will make kenny terminator dark !


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> 😂 We will see.


Told you.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

You know what? Dan Lambert, Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page are absolute promo gold. That was absolute fire.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Between Grand Slam and this episode of Dynamite I'm really getting into AEW right now.

Love Sammy and hyped to see him as TNT Champion.

Also Jungle Boy is both amazing, and his entrance theme is such a banger I've been unable to stop listening to it most of my night.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> *Awesome show. Crowd was kind of disappointing. Seemed like a WWE crowd more than AEW crowd tbh*.
> 
> Jungleboy is quickly becoming one of the best wrestlers in the roster. It's amazing how far he has come in the last 2 years. It's like this guy gets better everytime he enters the ring and it shows the next match. Cole sold it just right, before ending with a heel win.
> 
> ...


its been more like that recently new fans coming in I suppose, I thought it was weird for Taz to get booed in CM Punks promo last week given the location , in the early days of AEW no way that happens


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I think some of the praise is a little over the top to be honest.

Whilst everybody knows how important the opening match is I'm beginning to wonder whether AEW place too much emphasis on the opening match. This is the third show in a row now where I couldn't see how they were going to improve on the first half hour and they didn't.

In addition, and I'm aware that this isn't going to be popular, but the AEW originals would be better off if AEW didn't refer to them as pillars or whatever. Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara and MJF (up until his loss to Jericho anyway) have been doing a fine job as it is and are on TV all the time. If people feel like it's being forced on them because of the time they joined the company then they'll lose interest.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Didn't like this week's show. Too much going on. 6 man tags, 10 man tags, 4 men commentary teams, dark order, kids, dead peoples wives, the elite, Brandi... Just people everywhere. 

High points:
MJF - only thing I would change is, I would have had Darby walk off with his head down. Instead of his talking about mentally abusing him or whatever. 

Jungle boy v Page - good match. I was expecting Page to tower over Jungle Boy for some reason. 

Enjoyed Sammy winning the TNT title. Hope Miro doesn't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Didn't like this week's show. Too much going on. 6 man tags, 10 man tags, 4 men commentary teams, dark order, kids, dead peoples wives, the elite, Brandi... Just people everywhere.
> 
> High points:
> MJF - only thing I would change is, I would have had Darby walk off with his head down. Instead of his talking about mentally abusing him or whatever.
> ...


Jungle Boy has got to be close to 6', he's just slim. Adam Cole is maybe 5'8". Not that it really matters


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

Loved the chant that Dragon Bryan created - Kenny no balls  and then CM Punk says that's a new T-Shirt


----------

